# Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/18



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Should be an interesting match. 

When Barrett told John to do "the right thing," I wonder if he meant throwing the match to build the Nexus.

I could be wrong, stranger things have happened in the WWE...like..the Spirit Squad for example.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Give Aksana some mic time please! (If she will show up)


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

the raw gm announces Daniel Bryan will face Dolph Ziggler at Bragging Rights 2010.

The Miz and Sheamus and CM Punk and R-Truth and John Morrison and Santino Marella and Mark Henry vs Ted DiBiase and Goldust and Zack Ryder and Yoshi Tatsu and William Regal and Vladimir Kozlov and Primo in a 14 man tag team match.

Drew McIntyre & “Dashing” Cody Rhodes(c) vs Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith for the WWE Tag Team Titles in a Last Chance Match.


Natalya and Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool and Layla.

Randy Orton and John Cena beat Husky Harris and Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I think its pretty much a given they ll be joining the nexus or else they wouldn't waste their time


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw tonight.
> 
> the raw gm announces Daniel Bryan will face Dolph Ziggler at Bragging Rights 2010.
> 
> ...


Woah! Ever hear of commas? Oh, and you said Vladamir Kozlov twice.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

6thirst !

Can't wait to see more Barret mic work


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really excited for Raw. That main event is going to be really interesting. Orton's going to get owned me thinks.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ezekiel Jackson should be back anytime now


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Ezekiel Jackson should be back anytime now


Hopefully he will destroy Santino and takes his Team RAW spot.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> Hopefully he will destroy Santino and takes his Team RAW spot.


Doubt it. Santino is over as hell, but also easy fodder for the opponent. You need guys who can get eliminated and won't lose credibility. Someone like Big Zeke would need to either win the match or eliminate at least 2 guys to look good.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm guessing the tag match will go fine until the end. Cena tags in Orton, Orton is a house on fire, then Barrett orders Cena to turn on Orton. Cena is forced to hit Orton the AA and the rookies win.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Orton will more than likely get his ass kicked at the end of Raw by Nexus, thanks to Cena's help.

Hopefully this will mean he will keep the title at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it taped tonight or live?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Live.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Live Raws are so much better. The atmosphere always feels more organic.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

let's get McGuillicutty on the mic tonight. we'll really see some star quality action then.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

From this second, from this moment, as of right now, I am in Nexus!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> Hopefully he will destroy Santino and takes his Team RAW spot.


Santino should be on there. He is over as fuck with the crowd, plus every team needs to have one or two members that can be eliminated without hurting the teams credibility that can be taken out in teh first few minutes.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't wait for Raw tonight. All NeXus....


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Doubt it. Santino is over as hell, but also easy fodder for the opponent. You need guys who can get eliminated and won't lose credibility. Someone like Big Zeke would need to either win the match or eliminate at least 2 guys to look good.





HarlemHeat said:


> Santino should be on there. He is over as fuck with the crowd, plus every team needs to have one or two members that can be eliminated without hurting the teams credibility that can be taken out in teh first few minutes.




http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwebraggingrights/matches/15971454/preview/



> For just the second time in history, a massive tag team brawl of 14 warriors will entitle only one brand to undisputed bragging rights. *The encounter will not be contested in an elimination style format*, so the match could end before some Superstars get to showcase their talents. The team that strikes the quickest could very well win.


It's not in elimination format. Anyway, i'd still rather see Big Zeke on the team instead of Santino no matter how over he is.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> Santino should be on there. He is over as fuck with the crowd, plus every team needs to have one or two members that can be eliminated without hurting the teams credibility that can be taken out in teh first few minutes.


It's 1 fall to a finish so their are no eliminations.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think Ezekial Jackson will be the 7th member for RAW, he can come out and make a statement, then The Miz will put him in


----------



## TheBrahmaBull (Jun 27, 2008)

I am going tonight, I have third row tix but not really too excited for this mainevent maybe it will be good


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope to see Barrett forcing Cena to wear the Nexus merchandise tonight, somehow doubt it though just doesn't feel like he's Nexus when he's stil wearing those goofy "NEVER GIVE UP!!!!" shirts.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I think tonight is the night of the.....GENESIS....OF.....MCGUILLICUTTY.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> *let's get McGuillicutty on the mic tonight*. we'll really see some star quality action then.



If that happens it will be a very loooong show


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

isnt there a guest host?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Predict we get William Regal vs. Mystery Opponent for the final spot on Team Raw and of course it turns out to be Ezekiel Jackson. They've been running that at house shows, with Zeke beating Regal in about 30 seconds flat with his new Torture Rack finisher.

_Really_ looking forward to Raw tonight. Damn, 2010 has been Raw's best year since 2005, and it's still leaving Smackdown in its dust this year, which is an odd feeling since it's been the other way around for so long before this year.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

kinda off topic, but wwe bringing back tough enough?

http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/usa...-programming-and-bring-back-wwe-tough-enough/


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> Hopefully he will destroy Santino and takes his Team RAW spot.


THIS.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena will lay down for one of them to win and Cena will interfere to cost Orton the match so the other can get in. All orders from Barrett. Calling it.


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm sure Bret will make an appearence. And the crowd will go fucking insane.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Bet Bret will be there to try and sort out The Hart Dynasty's Problems. Smith should destory bret and complete his heel turn. Not a better place to turn heel than Canada for him.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to RAW tonight.

Loving the Cena/Nexus story so far so can't wait to see where it goes. The tag match could be interesting.

Also expect some 'tension' within Team RAW. Punk and Sheamus will claim they should be leader etc, the team will argue and so on and so forth. Plus, Mark Henry will probably be named as being on the team. Could be good though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I forgot how fat Husky Harris actually was... damn. That being said I can't see them losing tonight.


----------



## Van Dayyyyum (Jul 14, 2009)

You guys know where I can stream Raw tonight?

I live in Australia and really don't want to wait until tomorrow to watch it.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Why would anyone want to see Eziekel Jackson?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Cena to cost the match and Husky & Mike to join Nexus. But Orton will still RKO them and at least 2 more people.

Hopefully Santino gets off team RAW and the 7th member is someone worthy.

Its time to get crunk

Edit: Oh yeah Its in Calgary tonite! I used to live there. Bret will be there for sure and THD will possibly be in a tag title match. Calgary crowds are good so Im really excited for this show now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Panther said:


> Cena will lay down for one of them to win and Cena will interfere to cost Orton the match so the other can get in. All orders from Barrett. Calling it.


This.

Cena is Barrett's Bitch, & I'm loving every minute of it 

Husky, McG, Barret, Gabriel, and cena is the new, super powered Nexus IMO.

And that will be awesome, especially if they keep wearing cena down like this to the point where he's an actual heel instead of a reluctant one, lol.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

It's so lovely to actually see people getting excited for Raw lately lol.


----------



## SimplyLegendary (Oct 15, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs. Santino to happen tonight.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I think Barrett will give the order to Cena to wear Nexus colours at Bragging Rights. Just to create more interest as it's something they know that a lot of people want to see, just like how they left Orton's 'Legend Killer' pose until WM26. It's the little things than generate the most interest at times.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE announced on their website that Vince McMahon will be appearing on Raw for a "special announcement

from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/51...aw-tonight-christian-update-and-more.html?p=1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> WWE announced on their website that Vince McMahon will be appearing on Raw for a "special announcement
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/51...aw-tonight-christian-update-and-more.html?p=1


I hope it's to fire Wade Barrett.

A guy can dream can't he?


But on more realistic terms, I think it'll have something to do with the GM or he'll find someway to instigate more tension between RAW & SmackDown at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince on Raw just made this a must see episode!


----------



## GooseDaShiznit (Jan 29, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> WWE announced on their website that Vince McMahon will be appearing on Raw for a "special announcement
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/51...aw-tonight-christian-update-and-more.html?p=1


Oh shit, Vinny Mac in the house, I'm excited!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Someone asked earlier in the thread if there was a guest host tonight, not sure if it was answered but yes there is. Bobb’e J. Thompson.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/special/allspecialguesthosts/upcomingguesthosts


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Big Show (and therefore Team Smackdown) to make an obvious appearance then.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm I suspect that we'll see Kaval challlenge Danielson for the US title. Just because he's on Smackdown right now doesn't mean he has to stay there. He can challenge for ANY title after all, and it's not like Danielson has anybody better to face.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think both RAW and Smackdown crews are scheduled to be at the RAW/Smackdown shows, so we should see some of team Smackdown tonight too. That plus the tag match and the Vince stuff makes this episode pretty intriguing.


----------



## Unleash the viper (Oct 16, 2010)

Cnt wait for raw tonight...looking forward 2 some RKO's


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

According to WWE’s official website, Vince will be on RAW tonight for a “special announcement.” 

RAW is in Calgary tonight, so I think it has something to do with Bret Harts last apperence.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

> According to WWE’s official website, Vince will be on RAW tonight for a “special announcement.”


WOOOOHOOO!!!! Vinnie Mac always makes me mark out. Can't wait for tonight now.


----------



## Unleash the viper (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> WOOOOHOOO!!!! Vinnie Mac always makes me mark out. Can't wait for tonight now.


Interesting...should be good


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

David Hart Smith will turn on Tyson Kidd on raw tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't believe people are excited for Vince, it's obviously for the standup to wwe thing


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vince could do alot of things tonight:

Announce the GM

"Stand Up" Campaign speech, (ruthless agression)

Address the Nexus

Segment with Bret Hart


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince McMahon is a proven ratings draw, so that'll definitely help people get interested in the show.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I predict that Husky Harris will look fat and inbred and also that Daniel Bryan finds a way onto team Raw


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Crap, of course this RAW looks like it's going to be awesome. And of course Bullet For My Valentine has to be tonight also, lol. BFMV won out, since I hadn't seen them, so I'll be skipping attending RAW tonight. I kinda hope it disappoints, just for the fact I won't be there, lol. 

At any rate, Harris and McGillicutty will definately be joing Nexus tonight. Barrett will tell Cena to lay down and let them get the win, then Nexus will beat down Orton. I'd also expect the Hart Dynasty to be in action, and I definately expect Bret to make an appearance. I don't know why Vince would be on RAW, but I can't imagine it being anything big. Probably just for this "Stand Up For WWE" thing.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so how does the wwe make ryder look like a joke tonight??


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Random thought: Chris Masters looks like a llama.










Left to Right: Chris Masters, Llama


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Hopefully a good Raw, looks like a pretty predictable main event though, IE, Barret and the rest interfere to help with the win, then proceed to beat down Orton.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so how does the wwe make ryder look like a joke tonight??


Give him screen time


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so how does the wwe make ryder look like a joke tonight??


Getting squashed by Zeke. Or being made fun of by a guest host (if there's one).


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lucifer34 said:


> Crap, of course this RAW looks like it's going to be awesome. And of course Bullet For My Valentine has to be tonight also, lol. BFMV won out, since I hadn't seen them, so I'll be skipping attending RAW tonight. I kinda hope it disappoints, just for the fact I won't be there, lol.
> 
> At any rate, Harris and McGillicutty will definately be joing Nexus tonight. Barrett will tell Cena to lay down and let them get the win, then Nexus will beat down Orton. I'd also expect the Hart Dynasty to be in action, and I definately expect Bret to make an appearance. I don't know why Vince would be on RAW, but I can't imagine it being anything big. Probably just for this "Stand Up For WWE" thing.


Why would they do the standup thing when they're in Canada?


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

If Orton is left standing over Nexus then smh.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

morris3333 said:


> David Hart Smith will turn on Tyson Kidd on raw tonight.


And no one will care.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Random thought: Chris Masters looks like a llama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> David Hart Smith will turn on Tyson Kidd on raw tonight.


Nah they'll do it on Superstars. At least they'll be able to edit crowd reaction in for that.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone got a good quality stream?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!!

More members of Nexus, finally!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> WWE announced on their website that Vince McMahon will be appearing on Raw for a "special announcement
> 
> from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/51...aw-tonight-christian-update-and-more.html?p=1



Vinnie on the house anything can happen... A must see show!!!! HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And so it begins


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Woooo!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's a damn joke how dibiase is in the raw intro and not ryder


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

nexus in the intro son.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we GO!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh god a "stand up for wwe" sign


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

starting the show with with with omg teddy long fml!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I honestly thought Rodney Mack was coming out :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Theodore Long!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

heat for teddy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stand up for WWE sign. 
A revolution will begin. Hahahaha. 

Teddy getting boos.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I like how they still show The Miz in his 'old gimmick' gear (fedora, long shorts) in the RAW intro movie. 

Also, I saw HHH there too.

HELL YEAH TEDDY


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT'S UP PLAYER!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn.... Teddy???


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Teddy need to GTFO and never come back.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMFG THE EMAIL NOISE GOT CHEERED LOL

thats a first teddy long is hated more then teddy long


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol maybe he'll get in a fight with it like edge did


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

did the email ding just get a slight pop?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I honestly thought Rodney Mack was coming out :lmao


:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

well i can see already this show is going to suck tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole's trying so hard not to laugh.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay Teddy Long is gunna feud with a computer...thats gunna sell PPV buys!


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

oh a milk dud


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Teddy vs Laptop ... career match


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

lol at the heat T Long got


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wow, the email ding got a pop. LOL.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF GM beef.Wow it was only a matter of time.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

That is an ... ugly, ugly, ugly trophy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That trophy looks like shit.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Why are people booing? The brand extension ended like 4 years ago.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sweet a trophy that means nothing!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Go the fuck away Teddy. You only won because Big Show is a turncoat.

THANK YOU RAW GM KICK HIM THE FUCK OUT


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

get out of my ring...OR ELSE!!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao I thought he was about to say Candy asses.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, this Raw vs Smackdown bullshit is so contrived!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Nexus to kill Teddy Long.

I call it now.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL at the smile on Cole!! What a message from the anonymous GM... "Get out of my ring" Great heat for Bragging Rights


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Ugliest trophy ever. Looks like something you'd get for second place in a Pinewood Derby race.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

The GM email thing is a load of bollox at this point,it really is.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol the Raw GM tells Teddy to get out.

Also, layeth the smacketh down!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thats a horrible looking trophy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, Bragging Rights is this week?
They really need to cut the amount of ppvs.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The crowd chanting Jerry :lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

lol @ the fans chanting Jerry


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

botch?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wait, if Vinny Mac is going to make a supposed appearance today, why would it be in Canada? Also to promote Linda's CT campaign?


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just tuned in, what did I miss in the first few minutes?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL what's going on?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck is going on?

Do they realize they're on air? :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK OFF TEDDY LONG!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg i can't belive it...people hate teddy long more then they hate cole...and cole should kick his ass


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Teddy Long owns Raw's anon. GM hahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lmao.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

good night gm :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TEAm Reks


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hells yeah Teddy!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

First Raw I've watched in a while...and I'm already regretting it. This is awful.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hostle take over of Raw


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

smackdown guys getting pops...cept alberto


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Edge suited Del Rio's theme. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Kofi got a big pop.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Bye bye GM.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Its gonna be awkward introducing tyler reks :side:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Rio really looks like hes not even wearing any bottoms of any kind


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha at the "I NEED A GIRLFRIEND" sign.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

thats one hell of a smackdown team tbh!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I still don't understand why they have a Survivor Series type match a PPV before Survivor Series.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Go SD! Real talk they have a better team. Team Raw is full of fail.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

The fuck is he?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck is this? lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

kofi out popped rey


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tyler *crickets Recks


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL Tyler Reks. At least he got a theme.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"Newcomer Tyler Reks"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WHO THE FUCK IS TYLER REKS?????????????????


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

booyaka booyaka 3 foot 9


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Tyler Reks got less of a reaction than McIntyre has ever gotten. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

And everyone says, "who the fuck is that Tarzan guy?"


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

tyler....reks!?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Who's that one dude who came before Mysterio?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesomeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Who the hell is Tyler Reks?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

People don't know who the hell is Tyler Reks. Wow that crowd was quiet!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol @ Cole " Go back to Friday, Wrong show" :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So Bragging Rights is a 7 on 7 match?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

THE MIZ....TEAM RAW. in before riley botches on team raw


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Shut em up Miz.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This moment just got AWEEEEEEEESOOOOOOOOMMMEE........ Oh wait, shit.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I still can't believe they put Tarzan in


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS TYLER REKS?????????????????


Some guy who thinks he's the predator


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Miz has a captain letter. :lmao Brilliant.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ninja Rush said:


> Its gonna be awkward introducing tyler reks :side:


It was... Haha. 

Miz with the football "C" for captain. AWESOME!
Really? Really? Haha. 

This crowd is hot!
The smurfs!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Rico Suave smurf :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

One of that nigs dreads is sticking out. That shit is curving


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Lol, I like how it was last year Big Show betraying team RAW.

Now he's captain of SD! Oh, lol.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Wins

end of.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I the only one who feels like Bragging Rights is kind of a waste of time? I mean it doesnt really further any storylines or anything really


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Chico Verde needs to put on some pants.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Lovin the opening segment...


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol fake captain thing like in the NFL


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

miz save it!


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Homeless smurf lol.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

smurf village lol, god damn that sh*t was funny


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz and Punk....i like team Raw better already


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank god he dyed his hair back.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i thought punk died his hair?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

i thought his hair was blonde now


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait i thought punk had blonde hair??


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

thought Punk's hair was blonde now


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No blond hair


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did Morrison get a haircut?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao :lmao Miz!

Punk!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Team SmackDown >>


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Am I the only one who feels like Bragging Rights is kind of a waste of time? I mean it doesnt really further any storylines or anything really


It promotes a video game... Case closed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh wow


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

BIG ZEKE!!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Zeke!!!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

BIG ZEKE IS BACK!!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome back big Zeke, actually surprised about that.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

BIG ZEKE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crickets like a motherfucker...but welcome back Ahmed.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Too many limes!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ZEKE!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

BIG ZEKE!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

big ZEKE


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Red Lobster


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The cat in the hat?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow Ezekial gets no reaction :/


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so JAckson just gets the spot...because?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BIG ZEKE!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lawd Team RAW is terrible. I'm convinced WWE is trolling on us. 

What the hell? Jackson is back?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lmao Santino is here!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Big Zeke is back and mean!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Well Jackson worked real hard for his spot


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Nice shit team, Miz!

Morrison (pointing to Miz): "who is this guy?" 
What a tool.
HOLY FUCK EZEKIEL JACKSON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

fuck yes zeke is back...and he looks like a fuckign monster


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ezekiel Jackson

HELL YEAH


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Jackson..


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i fackin love team raw


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ezekiel's back!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jesus, Zeke is HUGE. Don't remember him being that Jacked.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

fella


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahmed Johnson is on team RAW!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Big Zeke is back!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BIG ZEKE BIG ZEKE

DOMINATING!!!!!!!!
YES!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Didn't R-Truth qualify? Not that I care. Also they need to get rid of Santino, jesus.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Zeke looks fucking *JACKED!!!*

I guess Punk's blonde look didn't last too long.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh look, some Guyanese guy.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

BIG ZEKE!!!! careful, riley might attack one of his own members.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Alex Riley is going to attack Miz.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Zeke's back!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why are Santino, Tyler Reks, & Alex Riley on their teams.....god


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is Riley on the bench this sunday?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH NO GET RILEY OUT OF THERE :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Did Riley just trip over the briefcase? :lmao


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

truth is out yeah!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Did Riley nearly run into the ring post? :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

waiting for Alex taking out Jackson...<_<..>_>


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Lol @ the "Best Raw in 13 Years" sign.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait....Where is R-truth? Zeke just replaced him?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg zeke got even huger jesus


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys, R-Truth isn't on the RAW team.

Hm.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so wait, there are no members of Nexus on team Raw? are they even gonna be on Bragging Rights?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol the crowd not caring about what's going on in the ring and just chanting for brett

I FUCKING LOVE CANADA :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How can you take a team seriously with Santino as a member?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

where is the zoo-keeper


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Zeke looks jacked!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WTF is up with Punk's hair


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at punk


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

OK, so Zeke got Truth's spot and we still have a blank 7th position for Team RAW.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Punk: "You're a turkey!" :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOU'RE A TURKEY

LOL!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy shit, Punker finally cut down the beard!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL did Punk call Big Show a turkey ?


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did CM Punk just call Big Show a turkey?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You're a turkey?

lolwut?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Punk " If he's a chicken then your are a turkey" :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WTF WAS SWAGGER DOING? :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz is Patton


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What did Punk say about a turkey? :lmao


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> How can you take a team seriously with Santino as a member?


a voice of reason!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A chicken imitation? Is Tommy Wisseu around? lol.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

What a brutal start to Raw.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole's in full blowjob mode on the miz right now


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cole wearing blue 
He's gonna swerve


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cole's great, haha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole: GO AWAY! GO AWAY!

:lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Miz vs Big Show tonight then.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Still don't know why Santino is on the team. Out of nowhere Santino gets a push.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

uncomfortable to watch - gimmie a break pls


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I prefer Team Smackdown tbh - and calling Show a turkey :lmao

Good opening!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this video could be very uncomfortable


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol uncomfortable to watch?


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

The youth factor of team raw is exciting.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

What happened to Blonde Punk?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Uncomfortable? Shut up Cole. :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm guessing Riley took out teh zoo keeper for his spot:lmao


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

team raw are playing the heel side anyway
they mostly are heels


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Uncomfortable to watch? :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Long stole the laptop, typical black man.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Still don't know why Santino is on the team. Out of nowhere Santino gets a push.


Hey, Tyler fucking Reks is on the Smackdown team.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cena better not come out to his own music and have on that stupid "never give up" shirt. He needs to wear the Nexus gear only!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Uncomfortable my ass. This was great!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> WTF WAS SWAGGER DOING? :lmao


His Swagger Flying Eagle


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are they going to explain where's R-truth? Ok no not uncomfortable; time for me to get my laundry.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm uncomfortable now. :lmao

Show Wade saying "You can't see me" please.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> Didn't R-Truth qualify? Not that I care. Also they need to get rid of Santino, jesus.


Come to think of it yea he did. Somebody wanna update us here?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

:lmao @ that Swinging Neckbreaker


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Uncomfortable to watch???
Really? 
Really?

Why, because Cena was being teased? Haha.
They don't want people to see someone being bullied like that.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i love how they show a recap, and then there going to go to commercial.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Riley was about to hit a red shirt


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cole is on both shows now, him putting down Smackdown makes no sense. Well at least as much sense as his random heel moments.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Uncomfortable my arse. :lmao at that little rewind


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SJFC said:


> I'm guessing Riley took out teh zoo keeper for his spot:lmao


I was wondering why Riley had a RAW shirt on and noticed R-Truth was'nt introduced.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

JeremyCB23 said:


> where is the zoo-keeper


You listen to SWF? Awesome. Zoo Keeper is prob with those two skanks in the back.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol @ Team RAW totally forgetting about R-Truth. Team SD! looks so much stronger. Hope to see some more awesome Barrett tonight.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Great to see Monster Zeke back... And WTF, Tyler "Eeeks" with 0 of everything, nobody cares about him

And Punk calling Show a Turkey was just :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn barrett's mic work last week was epic.

YOU CAN'T SEE ME :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

U CAN'T SEE ME gotta love Wade.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The look on his face :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao They showed it! 

Makes me laugh every time. :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow...cole was right...i'm very uncomfortable after watching this video......


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hey, Tyler fucking Reks is on the Smackdown team.


who is that guy anyway? i can think of 5 or so guys on SD that deserve that spot


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Who would have thought taking over raw was as easy as simply unplugging a laptop.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I've seen that promo like 12 times since last week and I still mark every time


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Reks had a goofy surfer gimmick back in ECW...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought Cole was going to say,
"And now the question is, can Cena see Barrett since it's now the next week?"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn it. Where was Swagger's mascot?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Harris and McGillicutty in the main event of Raw... lol.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

AMERICAN ADVERTS!  Seem to go much quicker than the UK ones, no idea why.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow just realize r-truth wasn't there, not that i care really, i guess alex riley replaced him for that opening segment to make it 7 on 7, wonder if he's going to replace him for this sunday on bragging rights too.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least Tyler Reks isn't a surfer anymore...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Lolz at the folks praising Wade's mic skill but of course that's cuz they all Cena haters. When he trash talks Orton tonight they'll turn on him VERY quick.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DAGENESISOFMCGUILLICUTTYISSTARTINGTONIGHTFROMTHISMOMENTONSTARTINGNOWTONIGHT.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I sure hope Bret Hart doesn't make an appearance tonight. And we need some members of Nexus on Team Raw.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> who is that guy anyway? i can think of 5 or so guys on SD that deserve that spot


He used to have that stupid surfer gimmick when he debuted on ECW.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> DAGENESISOFMCGUILLICUTTYISSTARTINGTONIGHTFROMTHISMOMENTONSTARTINGNOWTONIGHT.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Lolz at the folks praising Wade's mic skill but of course that's cuz they all Cena haters. When he trash talks Orton tonight they'll turn on him VERY quick.


Wtf are you on?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Decent opener. Can't say I'm inclined to purchase Bragging Rights in the slightest though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Darren Young on my television screen tonight please.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

SJFC said:


> DAGENESISOFMCGUILLICUTTYISSTARTINGTONIGHTFROMTHISMOMENTONSTARTINGNOWTONIGHT.


This^:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

actually, team raw, other than santino has a lot of promise. zeke obviously going to get a push. idk why so many ppl are dogging team raw.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> who is that guy anyway? i can think of 5 or so guys on SD that deserve that spot


He was on ECW in 2009 but worked dark matches after a few months. he then joined SD in last April 2010 but worked dark matches again until last week.

He re-debuted last friday on SD, and beat Kaval for his spot on the team.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

McIntyre! This moment is now awesome.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol The tag champs getting a jobber intro
WWE cares so much


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

kofi still got pop of the night...in canada!

and big show pooping on that bus was is and will always be funny lol

shock hart dynasty here...these guys are like diva piss breaks to me


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

you know it's sad when your tag team champions get the jobber entrance.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cody is on time for a piss break

Big pop for the hart Dynasty


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

David Hart Smith, oh!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Lolz at the folks praising Wade's mic skill but of course that's cuz they all Cena haters. When he trash talks Orton tonight they'll turn on him VERY quick.


Uhh, no. He is genuinely good on the mic. When he talks trash about orton ill mark since orton is the most boring main eventer on the roster.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol at the colour pattern for Drew, looks cool.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ar Drew, nice red shor-



WHAT IN THE HELL IS THIS?!
Weren't these guys broken up?


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

i like drew's new attire

it's unique


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Aren't HD supposedly breaking up soon?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Smackdown is definitely taking over! This mean RAW will be at Smackdown! 

Also jobber entrance for the champs? Eh eh.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

argh making me choose between Hart Dynasty or Dashing Dreams....damn you WWE


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Teddy got away with the Laptop... Cena will have some peace tonight


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So McIntyre is now billed from Southern USA?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I missed when they said where they are tonight.
Are they in Canada? 
They have to be from that pop.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Nattie is so sexy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol the only time the Hart Dynasty gets a reaction is in canada.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

here comes the official End of The Hart Dynasty i bet.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

if those guys lose this match, then u know they're getting buried


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So after what 2-3 weeks we finally see the complete heel turn of DH? That or creative wants us to forget about it and go on like it never happened.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Great. Now we have to be subjected to boredom by watching a Hart Dynasty match.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Darren Young on my television screen tonight please.


:agree:

I'm not hopeful though...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

are we really having this tag match again, its like the 5th time or something within the last 2 months we seen these two teams fighting, YAWN BORING, where's stone cold when u need him


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bret chants. HD argues...bret comes out and saves the day


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess this is the match where the Hart Dynasty break up.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Drew Briscoe?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Darren Young on my television screen tonight please.


Yes! 
And I want an entrance, so we can hear that awesome song!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

McIntyre is fighting for the confederacy now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Long stole the laptop & now there is no way possible to communicate with the Raw GM? 

And Cole hates Smackdown, and yet his praising Cody? Yay consistency!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> lol the only time the Hart Dynasty gets a reaction is in canada.


which is more then u can say about the current tag champs


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Wade Barrett was excellent last week.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Yes!
> And I want an entrance, so we can hear that awesome song!


I don't. It scares me.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

darren young chants


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol WTF Drew's pads and trunks

you have ******** in Ireland?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I know that McIntyre is wearing the St. Andrew's saltire, like usual, on his trunks and kneepads - but when they're colored like that, it definitely looks like a US Confederate flag. Odd choice.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

What I would do for one night with Nattie...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Liniert said:


> McIntyre is fighting for the confederacy now?


:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA!
"He had to trick or treat over the phone!" 
King is trying to bring back some energy recently.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FLAW said:


> darren young chants


Guess I was a little loud...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol WTF Drew's pads and trunks
> 
> you have ******** in Ireland?


Ireland?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I missed when they said where they are tonight.
> Are they in Canada?
> They have to be from that pop.


They're in Calgary, so they definitely were getting a big pop.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so if Miz turns down Cole I guess DC is his back up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

here it comes
.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol WTF Drew's pads and trunks
> 
> you have ******** in Ireland?


preeeeeeeeetty sure Drew is Scottish


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL WTF.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol WTF Drew's pads and trunks
> 
> you have ******** in Ireland?


... Scotland.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Liniert said:


> McIntyre is fighting for the confederacy now?


LMAO! Exactly what I was thinking. He is the choosen one indeed.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

...i don't care
thank god it's over


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that was a finisher?!~?!?!?!

thats almost as bad as the lie detector


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

niceee


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so kidd turned??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hart Dynasty is over


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh no, trouble in the HD camp? How surprising


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And HD breaks up


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wtf is tyson smiling about


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol WTF Drew's pads and trunks
> 
> you have ******** in Ireland?


Apparently they still do where you're from fpalm


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

it must suck to have the same finisher as half the divas


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe kidd turns heel. that could work.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tyson Kidd looks like he takes it up the poop shoot.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Put a Nexus shirt on already.

Oh, Drew got some heat to a LIVE crowd.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so who's turning heel here? First it's DH/heel and Kidd/face now it's DH/face and Kidd/heel. WTF?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

King: "Cody's still ugly" ROFLMAO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was expecting a zookeeper.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They still haven't gotten him a bigger armband? Haha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait WWE needs more tag teams right?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The WWE's breaking up another good tag team for no reason at all...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the crowd are ruining this raw by constantly chanting 'we want bret'


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hart Dynasty screwed themselves in Calgary tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Terrible decision to break up the hart Dynasty. 

Don't talk Randy Orton.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Hart Dynasty is over


They're in Canada.They better be.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was pretty cool by Cena


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why does everyone keep expecting him to put on the Nexus shirt? It's not gonna happen, let it go.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Come on WWE, just pull the trigger and break them off, let them have their PPV grudge match no one will care about and have them as Superstars regulars the next month...


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Captain Miz vs Captain Insano


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

yes please randy please, take john cena out of his misery and put him on the shelf again,


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Cena inspired by Lil Wayne there?

Try to kick me while I'm down...i'll break ya leg..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok so who's turning heel here? First it's DH/heel and Kidd/face now it's DH/face and Kidd/heel. WTF?


Dh is going to be heel...he wanted to do it himself..and Narttie told him that there a team..and to...knock it off


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a cool little segment with Orton and Cena.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The two main guys in the company on screen and the crowd are like ''WE WANT BRET!''
Gotta love them Canadians :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Randy needs to keep his head shaved clean if he wants the creepy viper gimmick to work, he seems to normal with hair


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Ireland?





ShaggyK said:


> preeeeeeeeetty sure Drew is Scottish





HockeyGoalieEh said:


> ... Scotland.



same thing


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

no one cares about the Hart Dynasty, so why drag out their break up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Joel said:


> That was pretty cool by Cena


I was thinking the same. 
The way he said it was cool for some reason.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

it is a good reason

they are BOTH potentially decent mid-card future superstars

storyline development for all 3 rather than useless tag-team PPV matches, both superstars get to show off their full skill sets, they are both very different superstars and can both make it, they can always reform



on the otherhand, if they don't get anywhere with HD after the split they can always just release them. let's see


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> same thing


Us Scots would take offence to that you know?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

THis angle is shit. Cena wont even put on a nexus shirt/cap. What a cheap way at getting ratings. Im watching football from now on. Raw is shit, cant even come up with a non insulting angle.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

WWE breaking up a tag team, how bizarre! 

Fued match incoming - Maybe we'll see Bret try calm things down


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

It's not just a DDT. It's the FUTURE SHOCK DDT!!!111!11! ...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Joey Styles just tweeted... Drew McIntyre's new red and blue tights look like the Confederate flag. Was there ever a Scottish Fabulous Freebird? lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> THis angle is shit. Cena wont even put on a nexus shirt/cap. What a cheap way at getting ratings. Im watching football. peace


So let me get this straight...Cena's clothing is making you change the channel? 

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> same thing


Same thing? Oh dear


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe Tiffany is a confederate and put Drew up to it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Michael Cole likes Cody because he's handsome? Hey I'm not judgmental. To each his own, & I respect your life decisions.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Who will be facing Bryan tonight?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cena should be wearing a Nexus shirt.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> same thing


umm...no.

FAIL


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SatanX said:


> Who will be facing Bryan tonight?


Who cares?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the crowd are ruining this raw by constantly chanting 'we want bret'


This is Canada. Like the King says, "It bizarro land" :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zoo keeper video promo


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WUZZ UPPPPPPPPP

YO ITS TIME TO GET CRUNK


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

And.......why do we need this?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Gettin Crunk is so 2005.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

.... ugh r-thruth


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

get crunk get crunk get crunk get crunk


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WHY ?

This song is so bad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, he can't travel to Canada.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

zookeepa with a promo vid


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

......


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

What the hell is this crap?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, please tell me I didn't just see R-Truth and Sheamus on the Top 25 Talkers list. 

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

PUT.

ON.

A.

NEXUS.

SHIRT.

also, get crunk. WHAT A JOKE LOOOOOOOL


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

much needed subtitles for R-Truth's new abomination of a theme...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

someone get R-truth a lozenge


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

They have to show the lyrics because no one understands it. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ZOOKEEPAH IN DA HOUSE


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

What the fuck is happening right now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They have to subtitle R-Truth now apparently.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

are we really having a sing a long with r truth segment to get the lyrics on his new song out there?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a waste of programming that was


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

is r-truth on the raw team or not. I'm so confused. was he retconned off the team?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldust!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GOLDUST!!! Now I'm loving Raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is this really happening right now?????
Really. 

If he is here tonight, and I have to listen to this 2 times in one night, I'm going to be pissed!

GOLDUST!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf is getting Crunk? 

Whatever it is it sounds painful.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vintage Jim Johnston putting high gain guitars in a Rap theme :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's Goldust!!!!!!

& Arksana :yum:


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol they're trying to get R-Truth's song over!! 

You know you're in a bad spot when the only thing that gets you over is theme music.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Their trying to teach us the lyrics :lmao


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Light Detector best move ever


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck was that all about?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Truth has his own video package? Oh dear.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why am I more excited for this match than anything else so far?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

aksana looking so hot tonight

belt suits goldie


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

sounds like rtruth is still on team raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay Goldust!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Battle of the Awesome Theme Songs.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ZAAAAACK RYDER


Sweet, can't wait to see Ryder lose!
Push the guy that's been in the company for over 15 years!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth...please shoot me.

Uh oh jobber entrance for Ryder. Guess we know how this is going, lol.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Loving the Goldust push


Probably all because of Aksana


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Zack just got the worst jobber entrance ever. But jobbing to Goldust is good.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Zack Ryder is jobbing to Goldust. Yep it's official, you are in the lowest part of the totem son.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

you know it bro!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess Truth isn't at Raw tonight.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Their getting married? WTF


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Oh yeah, he can't travel to Canada.


Ahh good point, forgot about that.

:lmao at Ryder.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So apparently he's still on the team according to Cole, but why wasn't R-Truth with the team earlier? Consistency folks.

Goldust is an extremely talented wrestler folks. But Ryder jobbing to Goldust?

<-----


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

ROFL, gold dust squash match


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Zacks trunks are so fucking awesome


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I sorta missed the match...


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Zack Ryder jobbing, as usual.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Ryder just got squashed my Goldust


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wow sucks to be ryder


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, "Battle" was overstating it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Woo Woo Wooo...Jobber you know it


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

golddust!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Goldust to kiss Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Zack Ryder in shock defeat 

Didn't even get an awesome bit of mic time beforehand


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ryder is so worthless lol


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh dear.

This match is going to start quite a few nasty threads.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok

who did Zack Ryder piss off backstage?

seriously

can't last 1 min with goldust? :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Final Cut - Take #2


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Goldust in an actual program makes me


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd mark for Shattered Dreams!


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Golddust to win the rumble in 2011


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Who cares?


This guy.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryder really has hit rock bottom.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So apparently he's still on the team according to Cole, but why wasn't R-Truth with the team earlier? Consistency folks.
> 
> Goldust is an extremely talented wrestler folks. But Ryder jobbing to Goldust?
> 
> <-----


Hey maybe is because r-truth cant go to Canada because of his past


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dibiase looks like he's dead.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I like Goldust's finisher


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Goldust finisher is probably like the 2nd best finisher in the WWE right now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jobbing to Goldust is a step up from jobbing to Santino. Ryder is getting a push!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

marked for maryse chasing aksana, that was awesome


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Zack Ryder better get pushed to heaven for this crap.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

so we get a shitty R-Truth video, Zack Ryder getting squashed, and a DiBiase beatdown all in about 5 minutes. glad they are finally, FINALLY pushing Goldust again though.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

miz vs big show? zzzzzzzzz


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Ryder really has hit rock bottom.


He's no JTG at least. At least he gets air time on Raw, and he had a recent WWE Championship Belt Match!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope wwe doesn't pay Ryder by the hour


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

orton used to be on smackdown....wwe is so f ing lame sometimes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

(I've always wanted to do this...)



<-----


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] getting no entrance and getting killed in 40 seconds. But that's the way it should be if it means pushing Goldust and me getting to see Maryse.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sheamus is on the top 25 talkers in wwe history listfpalmfpalm


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

damn thats a badass finisher =p


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The great thing about Ryder is that he's young. They can afford to waste a bit of time with him, as much as it riles.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

RKO vs Kane; they probably would put on a terrific match.

Too bad it'll end in a DQ where all the superstars on both team go into the ring and make havoc.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Jobbing to Goldust is a step up from jobbing to Santino. Ryder is getting a push!!!


:agree:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Orton was part of a 8-man tag match at SD's anniversary show in 2009.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I wish Big Slow would just fall in a hole and disappear, seriously, would anyone miss him?


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

will94 said:


> OK, so Zeke got Truth's spot and we still have a blank 7th position for Team RAW.


No it's Riley, Miz, Sheamus, Zeke, Santino, Punk, Morrison.

Zeke is the 7th member and Riley took R-Truth's spot.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

FLAW said:


> Goldust to win the rumble in 2011


Either Goldust, or my pick..........Regal. :gun:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Crespo4000 said:


> Wtf is getting *Crunk*?
> 
> Whatever it is it sounds painful.



On a very slang way, one of the translations "Crunk" can have is: getting "Drunk and high with MJ"... So, not PG at all..

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunk


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow. I hate Star Wars but that game looks awesome.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> The great thing about Ryder is that he's young. They can afford to waste a bit of time with him, as much as it riles.


people are impatient


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Sheamus is on the top 25 talkers in wwe history listfpalmfpalm


and christian isn't fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

sheamus on that list is a joke...the brain should be ranked above cena too...wtf!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Silent Servant said:


> I wish Big Slow would just fall in a hole and disappear, seriously, would anyone miss him?


He'd get stuck in the hole.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Silent Servant said:


> I wish Big Slow would just fall in a hole and disappear, seriously, would anyone miss him?


Nope. Stopped caring after, well I was going to say after JeriShow, but probably since his heel days in SD! 'round 06.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now that Star Wars promo was badass.

Ryder has obviously pissed someone off. Can't last one minute with a guy who was in the exact same spot this time last year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TheVipeRko said:


> No it's Riley, Miz, Sheamus, Zeke, Santino, Punk, Morrison.
> 
> Zeke is the 7th member and Riley took R-Truth's spot.


No he has not. R-Truth is still in. Riley was never in and still isn't in.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh so rtruth cant travel to canada? didnt know that


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Sheamus is on the top 25 talkers in wwe history listfpalmfpalm


Yeah, him, R Truth, and a few others I saw that shouldn't be on there. 
Not 25 in history. 25 now sure.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Either Goldust, or my pick..........Regal. :gun:


Don't forget about Santino. He is on the raw team after all.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> and christian isn't fpalm fpalm fpalm


Yeah, The guys so fucking underrated, i'd have him in the top 15 atleast.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SatanX said:


> On a very slang way, one of the translations "Crunk" can have is: getting "Drunk and high with *MJ*"... So, not PG at all..
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunk


fpalm


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> He'd get stuck in the hole.





Silent Servant said:


> I wish Big Slow would just fall in a hole and disappear, seriously, would anyone miss him?



big show once fell into the grand canyon and got stuck


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> people are impatient


Tell me about it - I'm pissed it took that long to get a reply.

Ahahahaha &c.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Why am I feeling a terrific match or promo to come up... :3

I'm scared.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> fpalm


I think it meant "mary jane" not Michael :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TheVipeRko said:


> No it's Riley, Miz, Sheamus, Zeke, Santino, Punk, Morrison.
> 
> Zeke is the 7th member and Riley took R-Truth's spot.


Truth is still on the Raw team.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SatanX said:


> On a very slang way, one of the translations "Crunk" can have is: getting "Drunk and high with MJ"... So, not PG at all..
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crunk


it has different meanings

in the context that Truth use it, it's more like "get excited/hyped/pumped up"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I think it meant "mary jane" not Michael :lmao


Oh, thank fuck.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazy heel reaction for Barrett..he's insanely over


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

go get the water cena


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Joel said:


> No he has not. R-Truth is still in. Riley was never in and still isn't in.


Why wouldn't he come out when they were showcasing off team sd and team raw. He's not on RAW anymore.

If he was on RAW he would have came out with a RAW t-shirt on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

go get me a glass of water my super he man bitch


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

go get me a glass of water.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Get him some water NOW!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What's the catch Wade?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PEE IN THE WATER, JOHN!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol go get me a glass of water


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah Cena, get the man some fucking water


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

"make me a sammich bitch!"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena just got owned.

He wasn't playing that game. ¬_¬


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena better get him that water. His job depends on it.


Oh yeah, I forgot there was a guest host tonight.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Who the fuck is that kid?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Go get me a glass of water"


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Who's the annoying black kid?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MARCUS

PSP


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who the hell is that kid?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that fucking kid


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TheVipeRko said:


> Why wouldn't he come out when they were showcasing off team sd and team raw. He's not on RAW anymore.
> 
> If he was on RAW he would have came out with a RAW t-shirt on.


Cause he is not allowed in Canada due to his past.

After the R-Truth video, Cole clearly said he is on Team Raw.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the hell is this kid


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Remember Cena.. Barret like his water with a twist of lemon


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bobby Says It SmackDown all the way


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who put Shelton Benjamin in the dryer?


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

oh shit it's Marcus lol


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

is that the kid from the PSP commercials? Marcus?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*I THOUGHT GARY COLEMAN WAS DEAD??????????????*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought Gary Coleman was dead?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That kid has been that size for like 15 years.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That little kid from Role Models is awesome.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Getting squashed by Sheamus is one thing, but Goldust...haha. Anyone, awesome Goldust is getting a push.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh shit, marcus the psp kid? :lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

fucking lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> fpalm


Sorry, I did the slang translation of marihuana in spanish...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WATER BOY CHANTS!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

rofl the new wwe games keep looking more and more outdated. Would it kill them to update the graphics and the gameplay?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

waterboy chant awesome


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OWNED! :lmao I want a gif of that.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha "waterboy" chants


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

who the hell is this kid? oh, he got him the glass of water. what a good guy. LMAO WATERBOY chants! OH SHIT! LMAO


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Epic lolz.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at the waterboy chants


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bobb'e should have said this to miz when he picked him up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDM8WgPoMiY

FUCK YOU MISS DAISY!


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

"Water boy"? Awesome. Barrett is the fuckin man!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I thought that kid was hilarious in Role Models. 

This segment with Miz is kind of creepy. 

Wade Barrett throws water in Cena's face...he is my new hero!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*gasp* lawd!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL owned


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Step yo game up!

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!
Disrespecting him like crazy!


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

lol @ them chanting waterboy


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao thats great


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!

I'm shocked, I'm mouth agape!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE FUCKING OWNS


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WATERBOY chants....I love this! I love this shit!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Tarver has been gone for 3 weeks because of a Cena beatdown? Now that's burying.

We interrupt this Cena-Nexus bit with a Miz-Show bit! And now back to Cena-Nexus!


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow Cena should just punch Wade in the face... dick move


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Are they cheering "waterboy"? if so I love Canada.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

<3 nexus!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to say that was awesome!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I bet that will be used against the WWE now that Bullying has become a hot topic.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marcus has more charisma than Chad Johnson 

Lol they punking Cena real bad 
On some 3 Stooges level


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Must have costed Vince a fortune to buy a reanimation serum for Gary Cole. Just hope he doesn't go on a brain rampage throughout the backstage.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Cena :lmao :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

That was awesome :lmao...

And the kid had luck Riley wasn't around.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Who put Shelton Benjamin in the dryer?


THIS!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Waterboy :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

FUCKING MARKED OUT.

BARRET IS RAW


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was fucking awesome!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Who the fuck is that kid?


Bobb'e J. Thompson


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, I love the Canadian crowds!


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

So far so good. This Raw is great. I love when Cena gets owened.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So we've got both Captain Insaino and the Waterboy on Raw tonight. Fair 'nuff.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena is Barretts Waterboy :lmao this shit is Awesome!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MARKED. THE FUCK. OUT.

MORE. I WANT MORE OF THESE PROMOS DAMNIT!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

guys that little black kid is r-truth in disquise


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Tarver has been gone for 3 weeks because of a Cena beatdown? Now that's burying.
> 
> We interrupt this Cena-Nexus bit with a Miz-Show bit! And now back to Cena-Nexus!


you gotta take all the N's out the group if you know what i mean


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

They should have every show in Canada. And I'm not even Canadian, but they have the best crowd every time.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The show is missing one thing... I can't place my finger on it...




MARK HENRY!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

My stream died!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobb'e J. Thompson is the new Chris Tucker


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/top25/top25talkers/ here's the list, lol at Sheamus being on the list over Christian, Angle, HBK etc.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cynic said:


> They should have every show in Canada. And I'm not even Canadian, but they have the best crowd every time.


hamerstein ballroom says hello


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

as soon as i saw cena bring barrett the water, i knew he was going to throw it to his face, lmfao, nice stuff,


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So Cena's the Waterboy now? That means he's gonna beat Barrett for sure.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If we get an "asshole" chant tonight I'll love Canada even more than I already do for giving me Rush and Chris Jericho.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh man. They just showed a commercial in my area for a Smackdown on December 30 - featuring a Steel Cage Match for the Heavyweight Title between Kane and Undertaker. I guess that awful feud isn't going to die any time soon. Gross.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

FUCK is raw THAT racist! They just switch R truth for Zeke and not a word of it. For fuck's sake, you've GOT to be kidding me. Tell me I missed something. Oh, and Miz loses hell cred just to hype that movie. Thank you barret for being great enough to splish cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, I just remembered there's only 4 members of Nexus left. Haha. 
I don't know why I forgot. 
Gosh, I hope these two join just to give the group numbers. 
Just please don't let McGuillicuty speak.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cena still coming out to his own theme.

Lemme hear my Cena hater bitch and moan!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This match is early..


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Nexus Nation is in the house tonight..thank goodness


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, it came back.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> FUCK is raw THAT racist! They just switch R truth for Zeke and not a word of it. For fuck's sake, you've GOT to be kidding me. Tell me I missed something. Oh, and Miz loses hell cred just to hype that movie. Thank you barret for being great enough to splish cena.


truth isn't allowed in canada.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cena suck chants please.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

JEAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SEEEEEEEEEENUHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow orton/cena vs harris/omgdagenesisofdamcgillicuttywillhappenstartingsoonstartingnow.

This early damn


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> FUCK is raw THAT racist! They just switch R truth for Zeke and not a word of it. For fuck's sake, you've GOT to be kidding me. Tell me I missed something. Oh, and Miz loses hell cred just to hype that movie. Thank you barret for being great enough to splish cena.


They didn't switch Jackson and R-Truth. They're _both_ going to be on Team Raw. R-Truth just can't get into Canada because of his criminal background.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/top25/top25talkers/ here's the list, lol at Sheamus being on the list over Christian, Angle, HBK etc.


WHAT????
WOW!


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

Isn't this supposed to be Main Event?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

please give mike and husky the mic after this match.....i want to hear more epic promos!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sooooo....main event now?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Weak pop for Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SJFC said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/top25/top25talkers/ here's the list, lol at Sheamus being on the list over Christian, Angle, HBK etc.


The fuck is Sheamus doing anywhere near that list?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

lic05 said:


> That was awesome :lmao...
> 
> And the kid had luck Riley wasn't around.


Riley was supposed to be there, but he went in the wrong room.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao that CAW still fails.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Cena still coming out to his own theme.
> 
> Lemme hear my Cena hater bitch and moan!


they were happy because he got...and I quote splished


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the CAW is awesome:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god i love this song


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

husky looking awesome


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great theme.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Did Husky put on more weight?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Has there been any interaction between Orton and Barrett? I can't remember


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Harris has more flaps than mark henry


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Harris & Michael have their own titantron


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

YES, NXT theme


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Whats with the Lame NXT theme tune.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> FUCK is raw THAT racist! They just switch R truth for Zeke and not a word of it. For fuck's sake, you've GOT to be kidding me. Tell me I missed something. Oh, and Miz loses hell cred just to hype that movie. Thank you barret for being great enough to splish cena.


Micheal cole already mentioned he's on team raw, Rtruth just cant travel to canada


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

ssweet jesus this dude is fat.


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> They didn't switch Jackson and R-Truth. They're _both_ going to be on Team Raw. R-Truth just can't get into Canada because of his criminal background.


What did he do?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Fine pair of knockers Husky! 

Main event I guess being Showmiz


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

My god Husky Harris has 3 different kinds of Down Syndrome


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

With McGillicutty's mic skills and Husky's physical fitness, this team can't lose.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

look like Husky's tities got bigger since the last time we saw him :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

It's hilarious Husky Harris looks more like his grandfather and uncle on his MOTHER'S side than his dad.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Husky Harris needs a bra. Or to have his tits blurred out.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Perfect Jr. and Tubby with their own theme? Does this put a mystery in the finish of the match or what?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what's Samoa Joe doing here..oh..thats Husky Harris


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Their titantron actually said "Husky Harris and Michael McGillicutty." :lmao Oh, when trons were good.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh god, yall let me know how it goes; off to the laundry room.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow is it me or did husky harris gain weight, wow wtf, he looks horrible, it doesn't help his case either when walking side by side with michael mcgullity :\ who has a ripped up body


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cocacolazero said:


> What did he do?


he use to eat people.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Somebody give McGilicuttythisisthemomentofthemoment a microphone.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

When did Samoa Joe get all the tats?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, the newest tag team about to break up, Harris and McGillicutty.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Why the hell did Perfect Jr. hold his back for? He landed on his ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow I haven't watched Raw in a while. I had realized how depleted the Nexus stable had become.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I want Barrett to taunt Cena with another "You Can't See Me"


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ads, entrances, Ads.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like he is now Fatty Harris. Can't say he is husky anymore.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

McGillicutty botched 1 promo and it seems no-one will ever let him live it down.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Tarver has a groin injury was it?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

cocacolazero said:


> What did he do?


If I'm not mistaken, he spent about 13 months in prison for dealing drugs.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

McGillicutty promo plz.

THE GENESIS!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoo, Otunga is lucky he's light skinned or he'd be out too


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sure its been said..but WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too many commercials


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wow I haven't watched Raw in a while. I had realized how depleted the Nexus stable had become.


yeah Tavern and skip suffer injuries.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he spent about 13 months in prison for dealing drugs.


Wasn't that MVP?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> With McGillicutty's mic skills and Husky's physical fitness, this team can't lose.


:lmao:

cant....stop....laughing. please, no more.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> yeah Tavern and skip suffer injuries.


Tavern :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I thought Matt Hardy was fired?


What's he doing out in the ring with McGillicutty


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

how huge is this for the two young kids though. seriously. facing the top 2 guys in the company on monday night raw. hope they learn something.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> look like Husky's tities got bigger since the last time we saw him :lmao



Yeah, I heard he was training to do version II of Supersizeme


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is the momement of the genesis of micgulicutty


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it just me or does barret's SVR character looks more like orton than it does Barrett?

anyone with DVR, just look at its face :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Wow I haven't watched Raw in a while. I had realized how depleted the Nexus stable had become.


Yeah, those 4 standing up there brings no intimidation at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dice Darwin said:


> Husky Harris needs a bra. Or to have his tits blurred out.


:lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Nexus is quickly turning into the nWo B-team that had Horace, Stevie Ray and Vincent.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't even mention skip

I miss him, so. And in place of him and tarver we have fatass harris and Perfect's waste of sperm.


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> McGillicutty botched 1 promo and it seems no-one will ever let him live it down.


That was one of the funniest promos of all time


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Wasn't that MVP?


MVP WISHES it was him, the guy spent almost 10 years for armed robbery and kidnapping.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> truth isn't allowed in canada.


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah, what the hell...


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> I thought Matt Hardy was fired?
> 
> 
> What's he doing out in the ring with McGillicutty


XD XD XD


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Husky has actually got fatter since the end of NXT.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Tavern :lmao


:side:.....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> McGillicutty botched 1 promo and it seems no-one will ever let him live it down.


His mic work sucked throughout the season.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hardy should have left Husky one of his wrestling shirts on the way out the door.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Wasn't that MVP?


MvP did 9 years for Armed Robbery.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

im so glad they are doing something with Husky. he was my favorite of NXT 2.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I mark for White Morishima


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Wow I haven't watched Raw in a while. I had realized how depleted the Nexus stable had become.


Skip Sheffield & Michael Tarver suffered injures (Cena took out Traver on-screen) and Darren Young was taken out of Nexus after losing a match to Cena.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*









Welcome to.... 
RAW! 
IS! 
JERICHO!!!!



....MMERCIALS!!! *​


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

harris would knock somebody out with one flap of his DD'S


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

Husky sucks without Dashing.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And I just noticed WWE is trying to make their own Samoa Joe in Husky Harris. FAIL.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Perfect Jr trying to do that Mr. Perfect moveset


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I actually like Husky Harris' look. In the land of the toned, the fat man is king. Or at least unique.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> Perfect's waste of sperm.


Guess Curt Hennig wasn't so perfect after all.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

nice move by husky


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> MvP did 9 years for Armed Robbery.


Truth been locked up too tho


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

perro said:


> I mark for White Morishima


:lmao


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And I just noticed WWE is trying to make their own Samoa Joe in Husky Harris. FAIL.


...where did you get that from? Because he's fat? Those two have nothing in common.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

lets hope they dont botch on orton


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And I just noticed WWE is trying to make their own Samoa Joe in Husky Harris. FAIL.


1. he is more like Takeshi Morishima then Samoa joe

2. There not failing Harris is looking great


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cynic said:


> The Nexus is quickly turning into the nWo B-team that had Horace, Stevie Ray and Vincent.


That's why they're probably gonna add Baby Perfect and Jr. IRS.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Not only does Husky have the ... my parents were cousins look ...

His tattoos are hideous and horribly placed


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Michael, if Husky is entering through the ropes dont try to exit through the ropes at the same time.............or at the same place.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Ah, what the hell...


:lmao
If that was anyone but Steiner I don't know if I'd find it funny. Haha.

And wow, Canada is behind Cena. 
Probably because of who he's facing though.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Joel said:


> His mic work sucked throughout the season.


I guess you didn't watch the whole season then.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Did anyone else suddenly get a urge for a cold glass of milk?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

My cousin just walked in and asked me who the Nexus are.

I never realized how fucking irritating and annoying it is to answer that question.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Someone get Orton to a mental institution.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why does Orton do that Bill Cosby-esque movement after the powerslam?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Orton has entered that place! Where he hears the voices in his head!" 

I hate Michael Cole.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"OH! He hears the voices... in his head."

GTFO, plz.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

well this was pointless.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

here is the full trailer to taht fable 3 commercial. think it's going to be badass lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Look at the Ford F450 car with the Fiat engine trying to attack Orton


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

zomg they lost to the 2 biggest faces in the company


buried
buried
buried
buried


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

lol they almost played Cena's theme.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wonder what vince is gonna announce


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Amazing RKO


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

5 minutes of fame up for Nexus wannabes 

This can't be it surely!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Orton just turned into King Kai Fist x 10

Oop, now 20.

Cena just suffered a Hernia.

Question: What if Cena got the pin instead of Randy? Would the crowd would've been so loud? :d


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

love the crowd,
randy rockin a little hair again.

its been a good hour of raw so far


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Man. McGillicutty takes bumps like a champ. Awesome.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

waterboy chant awesome


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JBL >>>>>>>>> Wade Barret and this shit is becoming tiresome. Make Cena a heel already.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm ordering you to step out of the ring or you will be fired


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WE DON'T SHAKE HANDS! WE FIGHT!!


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Omg here comes Barret being a douche instead of a villian


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

4 RKOs coming up


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Barrett: "I have an important announcment....and it's coming right after this break!"


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

4 RKO's incoming.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this wont end well


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

lic05 said:


> WE DON'T SHAKE HANDS! WE FIGHT!!


Good ol' Tavern.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

and that'll do for Husky and Perfect Jr.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> I guess you didn't watch the whole season then.


I watched every episode. McGillicutty is AWFUL on the mic.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Did Barrett tell Cena "if you don't win" ??? I smell a swerve


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cena better help Barrett now!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Cole just called Nexus the Flock :s


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, 1 week before the PPV and the No. Contender finally interacts with the Champion?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

There's 4 of them... looks poor.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

tsk tsk Nexus..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YAY! Orton getting owned for once. Slither out of that, bitch.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

not so funny now when Orton's getting owned eh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena's gonna cry!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Why does Orton do that Bill Cosby-esque movement after the powerslam?


HAHAHAHA!
I've never thought of it that way. 
Someone should put a crazy sweater on him while he's doing that. 

I loved Wade telling him to go stand buy the announce table. 
It felt like a parent telling their child to do that. Haha.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

YEAH KICK HIS BORING ASS!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

lol at Cena sulking in the corner.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

inb4Ortonmarkssayhesburried


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

O NO don't botch the 450 justin!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

A modified Ziggles move? :S


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This means Orton is gonnna retain on Sunday. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Slater is injured? everyone is getting injured


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If John joined them in assaulting Orton I'd be absolutely flabbergasted.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't like these odds for Nexus. 4 on Orton.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Heath Slater's finisher is so fitting for the ginger Bella.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

they gonna make cena give him an fu


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

for a second i thought slater got a rko


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Slater with an injury.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Slater's finisher is lame 

I like'd it better when he looked like he was doing a jumping russian leg sweep


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> YAY! Orton getting owned for once. Slither out of that, bitch.


This. 

"19th October 2010 - WWE has parted company with The Nexus" :lmao don't hit him wrong or you'll be out of a job lads


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow it must suck for cena to be witnessing the demise of his boyfriend randy orton, i think cena is tearing up now, at least that's what cena is making it seem like :\


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

:lmao


OTUNGA WAS PISSED THAT ORTON SLIPPED OUT OF HIS GRASP! 

:lmao :lmao
Oh man...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

they should make cena do something


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Well this tell us Orton is gonna win on Sunday


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Like how Slater had to ask Otunga to help him with his move ..he just waved him off


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Joel said:


> I watched every episode. McGillicutty is AWFUL on the mic.


Nah, i think he did ok in some talk challenges. But yeah his season finale promo was indeed horrible.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooh really good 450


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gabriel got his groove back


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga! Please Orton bitch about him backstage and get him fire.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

What do you care Cena didn't this guy punt you daddys brains out a few years ago(it's still real to me dammit)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO @ Randy sticking his tongue out.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Make him F-U Orton!!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> not so funny now when Orton's getting owned eh


It doesn't count when it's more than 1 person.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

pop off cena! pop off :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Striker said:


> If John joined them in assaulting Orton I'd be absolutely flabbergasted.


Prepare for flabbergastion


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Going to force him to FU I mean AA Orton? Ohhhhhh burnnn


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Fire his ass now. He doesn't listen. Stop moving like molasses Cena!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

barret is the man


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> they gonna make cena give him an fu


told ya


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO696 said:


> Slater's finisher is lame
> 
> I like'd it better when he looked like he was doing *a jumping russian leg sweep*


it's the same finisher Dolph Ziggler has so he had to change it


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Orton to hulk up in 3... 2....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

this is awesome


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena about to adjust Orton's attitude.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Do it or your fired..I Love it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, all these guys in Nexus beside Barrett (and Cena) are fucking horrible!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!

And "Are you deaf" hahaha!

Give that AA to Or on. I love Barrett's accent.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

F-U him Cena!

Barrett is awesome.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Awww.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Orton's like a passed out chick at a party lol.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is Cena allowed to walk off like that?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

did every member of Nexus just hit their finisher without one botch?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> God, all these guys in Nexus beside Barrett (and Cena) are fucking horrible!!!


Gabriel is pretty good.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Panther said:


> Orton's like a passed out chick at a party lol.


Probably not the first time lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good stuff by Wade and co.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Again Barret is being a bad villian and looking more like a douche who is messing with Cena rather than Orton's rival.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I honestly thought it was like 11:07 right now.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wonder if 4chan's Troll Face was drawn after Barret's.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow that's fucking bullshet, i really wanted to see cena give orton the FU DAMIT, stop with the dam teases, fuck


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Really, Barrett needs to come up with a better finisher than that. I thought the FU was terrible, that is a finisher? He needs to bend down to one knee and have a backbreaker out of that motion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Is Cena allowed to walk off like that?


That's what I was thinking. 
It's like simon says. 

And they should have had Cena AA Orton. 
Maybe at Bragging Rights. 

Sick Buried Alive Match Promo!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Bomberman said:


> Again Barret is being a bad villian and looking more like a douche who is messing with Cena rather than Orton's rival.


Pretty much, when Nexuses is dead Wade's going straight to mid-card.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Orton got murdered right there


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cool Buried Alive promo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> God, all these guys in Nexus beside Cena are fucking horrible!!!


fixed.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

When is Wade Barrett actually gonna wrestle???

I've seen him participate in these beatdowns and all these multi-man matches, but I don't think I've ever actually seen him wrestler one on one. At least not since NXT, and he definitely hasn't had a match last longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

You could Wasteland somebody on concrete and still have them get up and kick your ass. Barrett's finisher blows.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SatanX said:


> And Orton got murdered right there


and it was glorious


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Pretty much, when Nexuses is dead Wade's going straight to mid-card.


don't mind this guy he's just a troll


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> When is Wade Barrett actually gonna wrestle???
> 
> I've seen him participate in these beatdowns and all these multi-man matches, but I don't think I've ever actually seen him wrestler one on one. At least not since NXT, and he definitely hasn't had a match last longer than 5 minutes.


um he wrestle Cena at HIAC one on one


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

For as much crap as he gets, Heath Slater is REALLY good at playing a heel.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, I actually want that Star Wars game.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> When is Wade Barrett actually gonna wrestle???
> 
> I've seen him participate in these beatdowns and all these multi-man matches, but I don't think I've ever actually seen him wrestler one on one. At least not since NXT, and he definitely hasn't had a match last longer than 5 minutes.


he faced Jericho in a singles match the night after Summerslam and faced Mark Henry awhile ago.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Barrett is the Hank Scorpio of WWE.

"I expect you to die and have a very cheap funeral. You're gonna die now!"


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> When is Wade Barrett actually gonna wrestle???
> 
> I've seen him participate in these beatdowns and all these multi-man matches, but I don't think I've ever actually seen him wrestler one on one. At least not since NXT, and he definitely hasn't had a match last longer than 5 minutes.


His matches with Mark Henry were pretty boring, so you didn't miss much actually.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm still hoping for an Orton win at BR.

I'd rather have Miz cash-in then Barrett win and that says a lot about how much I hate the guy.



SummerLove said:


> don't mind this guy he's just a troll


Wow, so just cause he thinks Wade Barrett will be a mid-carder, he's a troll???


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> When is Wade Barrett actually gonna wrestle???
> 
> I've seen him participate in these beatdowns and all these multi-man matches, but I don't think I've ever actually seen him wrestler one on one. At least not since NXT, and he definitely hasn't had a match last longer than 5 minutes.


Hell in a Cell? Against Cena?


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Pretty much, when Nexuses is dead Wade's going straight to mid-card.


It is a shame to because it could have been Nexus winning Cena over and they all go villian. I mean most people are looking at Cena/Barret and it overshadows Orton (the champion)/Barret.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> When is Wade Barrett actually gonna wrestle???
> 
> I've seen him participate in these beatdowns and all these multi-man matches, but I don't think I've ever actually seen him wrestler one on one. At least not since NXT, and he definitely hasn't had a match last longer than 5 minutes.


hes wrestled, cena, orton, Henry and a bunch of other guys go look on youtube


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so, are they gonna have bret come out, or they gonna save that for when raw goes off the air?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> did every member of Nexus just hit their finisher without one botch?


well it is Orton...they don't want to be fired


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Buried Alive promo was awesome.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm slowly changing my mind on the Wasteland. It used to look okay, but that one on Orton just looked awful. He's basically just dropping a guy at this point. Maybe it's one of those moves that he has to hit just right to make it look good, otherwise it's terrible? I dunno. Still has a great name.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Syfy doesn't get a lot of viewers then?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> don't mind this guy he's just a troll


Don't* LOL You don't start a sentence with a lowercase letter, kid.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"DO YOU KNOW THE ENEMY"

Looks like they're trying to bring a couple more viewers over to SmackDown!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

perro said:


> and it was glorious


Indeed was pretty good presented


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

didn't randy kill cenas dad? id think he'd want to own randy lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

bme said:


> he faced Jericho in a singles match the night after Summerslam and faced Mark Henry awhile ago.


I saw those matches, and they didn't last longer than 3 minutes. Plus, he royally fucked up his finisher on Mark Henry.

I like Wade Barrett, but I can't help but think that this guy is really really Green.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> well it is Orton...they don't want to be fired


Kills me how people can botch on Orton and he becomes the bad guy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

VICKIE!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

excuse me!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm still hoping for an Orton win at BR.
> 
> I'd rather have Miz cash-in then Barrett win and that says a lot about how much I hate the guy.
> 
> ...


Ignore Summerlove, he/she/it is an idiot.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought Cole liked Vicki???


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

fuck you vicky!!!! die in a god damn fire, someone plug in the computer quick


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Vickietaker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuckin' hell....Vickie is here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SHUT UP VICKIE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

damn vickie still gets godly heat.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ugh God, this show just took a turn for the worse.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wait did michael cole just seem bummed out that vickie was coming out but suddently went heel again and said she looks nice, wut a dumbass


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's HUGE HEAT RIGHT THERE


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn thats alot of heat. i bow before you vicki


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

they just love to boo Vickie :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

DAMN THAT'S HEAT.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuseeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hoping we're setting up for Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nuclear heat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vickie gets the heat, Wade Barrett, The Miz, and all the other heels in WWE wish they could get.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hell yeah Dolph!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg king
if vicky looked in a mirror the mirror would throw up ROFL

come on db come kick his fucking head in


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vicki looking good. I would.

After a few pints of vodka


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> hes wrestled, cena, orton, Henry and a bunch of other guys go look on youtube


I've seen a bunch of his matches, and he's still really, really Green IMO.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'M AN ASSMAN! DUN DUN!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

My god, King is starting to get funny again.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ah shit it's vick


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Could Ziggler be any more Bland?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Ziggy's getting mic time?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Dolph sucks.

Kick his head in Dragon.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"If she looked in the mirror her reflection would throw up"

King is making me laugh tonight. 

"If they ever break up I'm getting in line" nice one Cole. Hahahaha.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

We knew this was coming!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Ziggler comes out and all the heat goes away...Ziggler isn't shit. LOL.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DRAGON BITCHES!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Make Vickie tap Bryan


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and here we go...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daniel F'N Bryan!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph is absolute gold :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

get that man a real theme.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

jesus :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! DANIELSON IN THE HOUSE!

FFS WWE, let him wear some clothes instead of his gear.

EDIT: HOLY SHIT, LANCE STORM REFERENCE!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN WITH THE MIC!

I COULD DO BETTER THEN VICKY!!!!!!

this smile suites him right now


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cole just went from trashing Vickie to thinking she's hot. CONSISTENCY FOLKS!

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Derek said:


> Hoping we're setting up for Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan.


Definitely are!

This is going to be a TREMENDOUS match at BR.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Vickie gets the heat, Wade Barrett, The Miz, and all the other heels in WWE wish they could get.


thats because everyone generally hates her as a person not in kayfabe, as in wishes she would die in a fire


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol.... Lance Storm reference.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fuck bryan stop smiling like a dumbass -___-


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Cole being stupid. Went from groaning when Vickie came out, to kissing her ass. Can't keep his character straight.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lmao @ cole


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Can we get Goldberg to spear Daniel Bryan out of his trunks please?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it just me or is Vickie the old Spanish woman equivalent of heel Vince?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Lance Storm reference!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bum bum ba dum ba dum, bum bum ba dum ba dum, IT'S BUGS BUNNY!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DB: I'm not a ladies man.
DZ: I noticed.

:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lance Storm!!!

IF I COULD BE SERIOUS FOR A MINUTE!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"If I could be serious for a minute"


Lance Storm reference??


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

There you have it!! Now I am happy .... LOL at Cole: "I noticed"


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

tap or snap!! tap to snap!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Only with Vickie can complimenting a woman get you heat.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SpazzWagon said:


> We knew this was coming!


Yep. Hopefully this be a Match of the Night at Bragging Rights.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

holy crap, daniely byran just took a page out of lance storm's book "if i can be serious for a minute"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vintage Lance Storm!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Homage to Lance Storm.

FTW.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Now, this is probably the only match at Bragging Rights I'd pay to see.


----------



## TheHawk (Apr 4, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Lance Storm reference!


I caught that too. Best part of the night for me thus far, lol =)!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Zig vs Dragon ... i like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DB vs DZ == DBZ @ bragging rights!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao @ Cole being stupid. Went from groaning when Vickie came out, to kissing her ass. Can't keep his character straight.


exactly, glad i ain't the only one who notice


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

weird match as none of them have much momemtum


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ditto i would love to see this match!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lance Storm reference ftw.

Just hope Daniel Bryan doesn't suffer the same fate though.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

These two could have a pretty damn good match


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

EXCUSE ME WHILE I TAP LIKE A BITCH!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Danielson getting pops in Canada baby.

TAP BITCH


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Daniel sucks on the mic ugh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Now I'm confused.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

and watch bryan leave with the divas


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

dolph has just tapped for like 5 minutes strait


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

You Do not Fuck with Daniel Bryan


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol @ king. "KELLY KELLY!?!?"


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

EVE looking GOOD!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Danny whatever you do...don't choke him with a tie


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> DB: I'm not a ladies man.
> DZ: I noticed.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Release Bryan, please. ¬_¬


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, the female Nexus has arrived.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Melina looks so sexy.

JoMo's not hitting that right man.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh, look guys. it's the ho squad


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the sight of DB making Ziggler tap with the U.S. Belt on!!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Weird Raw


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's the new stable, Nickers.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bellas :yum:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

bucket botch


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dragon vs. Dolph should be an awesome feud.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

zomg you guys did you hear him say that thing that Lance Storm used to say???

fucking a three pages of that gets annoying every times someone says something during this show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, what the fuck is going on?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, way to fail with the glitter...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

leave it to a diva to botch tossing a bucket of confetti


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

dumbass kelly kelly botch the can, blonds will be blondes i guess


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

give ziggler more mic time please.

he is absolute gold.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

These bitches can't even throw a bucket right fpalm.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is Da Man with all of the ladies!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Glitter? Wow. This really is PG.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Divas getting booed out for botching that attack on Vickie. LOL.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

divas cant even throw glitter. where the f is awesome kong to save us


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Did they botch the glitter throw?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Vickie cries over getting glitter thrown on her? What the hell?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait a minute...

So Cole HATES Smackdown, despite being on both shows, yet he likes Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, & Vickie who are on Smackdown, and he HATES Bryan he is on his show defending Raw, the show that Cole likes. 

That fucker is as consistent as the weathermen. 

Ziggler vs. Danielson is a match I'd love to see, but the pairing has made me not care about Ziggler's character. Oh and now the segment is about the Divas. 

What the hell is this?!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

DB is a PIMP


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Divas... WTF ?

lol and Gail botches


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Ziggler is dead and no one cares.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"I think he's scared of girls."


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I think that was raw's first bucket botch


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bryan with the Divas? Oh lord. 

WTF is this shit!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Go Dragon Go!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Danielson


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*DANIEL BRYAN GOT HO'S!!!*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

wow what doesn't gail kim botch?


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

GIF OF THAT DANCE!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He's scared of girls :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllllll

what the fuck


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ DB


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and suddenly he is lance Storm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh sweet divine christ above.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL wow.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Waits for people to cream over Daniel Bryan for dancing*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Michael Cole makes it all the more better.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Derek said:


> Now I'm confused.


I am upset... What a way to destroy a match promo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What is going on??
We just went from the Labelle lock to Vicki getting glitter 


NO BRYAN, NO BRYAN NO BRYAN
He's got the moves though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my word :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

hahahahahah


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel F'CKN Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now folks when you got that much pussy in the ring you would dance for it too. I know I would. DAMN KELLY KELLY!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Danielson's getting laid tonight.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Ziggler is dead and no one cares.


Ding Dong the witch is dead.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL Daniel Bryan.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

The show was going along fine ...

And then we got that crap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just wrong...
This whole episode is just wrong.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

there is no right way to land on your balls like that


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao great segment all round.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, can the divas do anything right? Can't even throw a bucket of confetti without botching haha.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

epic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE BEST DANCER IN THE WOLD!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Daniel Bryan dancing. I have seen it all. :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:no: at that whole segment


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LAWD JESUS!! I can't I can't I can't


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

btw, the bellas looked GREAT tonight!!!!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd love to know the fucking point of that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

If that was someone else dancing in the ring it would be considered a stupid segment.. Too many Daniel Bryan fan boys


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> Divas... WTF ?
> *
> lol and Gail botches*


Gail ALWAYS botches:sad:


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

smooth in the ring but not at dancing :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> dumbass kelly kelly botch the can, blonds will be blondes i guess


Gail Kim. How do you mix them up? FAIL


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Daniel Bryan dancing will be everyone's avatar tmr.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> Daniel Bryan dancing. I have seen it all. :lmao


Best in the World, Baby!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

well db can now say hes danced with divas on raw on live tv....neat? lol


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

i marked hahah


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> If that was someone else dancing in the ring it would be considered a stupid segment.. Too many Daniel Bryan fan boys


Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Michael Cole: "he's probably scared of girls"


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't believe ppl actually enjoyed that segment.

It sucked and should never happen again.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> So Cole HATES Smackdown, despite being on both shows, yet he likes Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, & Vickie who are on Smackdown, and he HATES Bryan he is on his show defending Raw, the show that Cole likes.
> 
> That fucker is as consistent as the weathermen.


. . .and he's wearing a SmackDown blue shirt (King has a red t-shirt).


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe theres a new clause in Eve's contract where she has to dance every episode, and with Truth not there, Bryan had to suffer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess the only kind of buried DB is this week would be buried under a mountain of pussy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> If that was someone else dancing in the ring it would be considered a stupid segment.. Too many Daniel Bryan fan boys


are you fucking blind?, half the people here are callin that shit stupid


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I think that was raw's first bucket botch


No worries because;

BUCKETS DON'T HOLD GRUDGES!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone else have the strange suspicion that behind the scenes Michael Cole is a big DB mark??


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

At least Bryan didn't get squashed this week. That alone is a victory.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Best part was DB crushing his balls. Girls woulda helped if it wasnt pg.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I think a Nexus-style beatdown of Vickie would have been more fun. 

DB---heh.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler reminds me of a young cocky randy orton.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I called that match too. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler sounds like a good match. Lol @ Cole "This is the closest he's been to a girl !".


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This is just wrong...
> This whole episode is just wrong.


Much better than the last Impact.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Derek said:


> I guess the only kind of buried DB is this week would be buried under a mountain of pussy.


That's the best kind of buried.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> I can't believe ppl actually enjoyed that segment.
> 
> It sucked and should never happen again.


Grow a Sense of humor please


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ, people should stop taking every single thing so seriously.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

perro said:


> Gail ALWAYS botches:sad:


Stop telling the truth damnit.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

omg get over it we have DB vs ziggler they just did it to give DZ some personality


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Natalya <3


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

divas match ?

piss break


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm assuming that they were paying respect to Lance Storm, judging by the fact that he took the two integral pieces of his WWE gimmicks in that single segment. It's not that big of a deal, now, c'mon.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

perro said:


> Grow a Sense of humor please


Humor transplant, plz.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

They should put Kaitlyn in DB's corner at Bragging Rights (promoting the feud), thus proving he can do better than Vickie Guerrero. . . but people would have to be watching NXT to know what was going on.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NATALYA WE COMIN' FOR YOU N****!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Get this fucking useless Dog Alicia Fox off my TV screen.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Man, Justin Roberts put some flavor in that "Fox" in Alicia Fox.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Natalya doesn't seem to too upset about the dissension in the Hart Dynasty


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God, not this again.fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Natalya didn't even get an entrance?


----------



## Foleyfan1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Daniel Bryan terrible, and it looks like the WWE will be turning him into a comedy character. Since he has no charisma to get over without it. This is basically what they did with Lance Storm and even a guy like Dean Malenko in the past.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Didn't this match last 40 seconds last week?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Naomi to come out and get revenge on Alicia please


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

my god, raw fuckin sucks


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Black Ref!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that Danielson segment was phenomenal


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The black ref always gets the divas match. :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

"Dolph may still be tapping" King is on tonight


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow. haven't seen that suplex in a long time.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Please WWE, just realize it:

*NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT ALICIA FOX.*


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

perro said:


> Grow a Sense of humor please


I do.

That was a bad segment.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

db stole his moves

omg i can't figure out video here is link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4qcbmiNmBM


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please let Natalya beat McCool Sunday....tell me again why Layla isn't the champion even though she originally won it....fuck McCool


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Panther said:


> Much better than the last Impact.


Ok...


I don't understand why people (on either side) do that.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Fox just got beaten in a matter of seconds AGAIN


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

natalya biggest pop of the night baby


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

A black ref! What a rare sighting!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Foleyfan1 said:


> Daniel Bryan terrible, and it looks like the WWE will be turning him into a comedy character. Since he has no charisma to get over without it.


yeh cause attacking dolph ziggler and preventing him from esacpeing os what a comedy character does


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well done Alicia, you broke 60 seconds this time.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Sighh.... how many piss breaks can I take in one RAW???


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I would fucking wreck Layla

FUCK ING

WRRRR EEE CK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One Minute Squash = Best Match of Alicia's career, lol. 

Michelle sounds like she's hocked up on Nyquil. 

Oh and Layla, the audience is full of kids. I don't think they drink beer.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Foleyfan1 said:


> Daniel Bryan terrible, and it looks like the WWE will be turning him into a comedy character. Since he has no charisma to get over without it.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Layla <3333


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shi-. Fox playing to the crowd as heel? I fluttered.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Natalya got the biggest pop of the night!!!

And God *DAMN* look at Layla!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

At least we know who the ONE diva actually with talent in WWE is now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

My ears hurt.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Laycool will save us all from the WTF-ness of RAW this past few minutes.

Okay, not really, but a girl can dream.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

East said:


> Jesus fucking christ, people should stop taking every single thing so seriously.


Wrasslin' is srs biznezz browski.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Layla: It's so cold out side it makes my nipples hard.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people (on either side) do that.


It's the only attack they have.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

fuck u laycool. canada is da shiz


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't believe this Beautiful People ripoff gimmick is still going. They're awful.

(Though I suspect Layla is actually good, but Michelle drags them down.)


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

MC Cool making canada deal with it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I marked for McCool putting Natalya in the sharpshooter tbh


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn, Michelle does the sharpshooter better than Natalya does.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Justin Kings been reffing on raw/superstars for ages hasn't he?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LOONEY BIN

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG XD HILARIUS!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Laycool amuses me. I approve of their stupidity.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This is like bullying :lmao 

What a crap segment!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people (on either side) do that.


Do what?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i hate how they make Layla seem so useless, she used to be my favorite diva


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, natalya didn't get buried thank god.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just requested a gif of Bryan dancing with the hos.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Sick counter by Nattie. Less she talks, the better I like her.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

If Layla was a mute she would be the hottest girl ever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounded like Cole just said Kevin Thorne.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok we know McCool's official gimmick: the bitch who steals everyones sigature moves. She gets the wrong heat for this for Christ's sake.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh Layla, my dear... Those shorts


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Danielson dancing was PRICELESS :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vikingswoggle.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

mCcools SS was nicely put on . went smooth at least


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Panther said:


> A black ref! What a rare sighting!


His name is Justin King, and he's been in the WWE a while. He's just been off T.V. because of injury.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

oh F'King hornswoggle!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Santino should be team raw's mascot.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Michelle's sharpshooter looked good.....she should win with it against Natalya. That would be awesome.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I don't understand why people (on either side) do that.


:agree:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

197 strait days with no hornswoggle damn the streak....the streak more important then undertakers at wrestlemania...is over


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Matthews just got owned.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

"brazing"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sigh...remember when Teddy Long used to be "da black ref lolz"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus, the entire Smackdown roster is there.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TRENT BARETTA ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Teddy Long vs. Josh Matthews



No Holds Barred

No seriously, that was some good Teddy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Vintage''


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I can't believe this Beautiful People ripoff gimmick is still going. They're awful.
> 
> (Though I suspect Layla is actually good, but Michelle drags them down.)


The premise of Annoying Catty Bitches is some thing TNA coppy righted?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The whole Smackdown roster? That's hardcore.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we've had Vickie, Laycool, & Hornswoggle all on one show...I don't know if I can finish this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Panther said:


> Do what?


Justify the stupidity of one show by comparing it to the stupidity of another.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks like we're going to get another mass brawl to close the show.

Where's Vinnie Mac?!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Theodore Long could make a damn good heel GM.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hail hail the b team is here...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Josh got alil Colatude...

TM


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The entire Smackdown roster is getting a little paycheck for this appearance.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at Archer just a couple yards behind Hawkins.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Danielson dancing was PRICELESS :lmao


Yes, yes it was.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

ok tang the pic of the sharpshooting was funny


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> If Layla was a mute she would be the hottest girl ever.


Agreed.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Santino should be team raw's mascot.


Instead of being in the match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaval sighting. So Kaval gave up his bragging rights team spot to Tyler Reks (Why? I still don't know) so he can come out and be one of the guys behind the team.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Sigh...remember when Teddy Long used to be "da black ref lolz"


I was just about to say that lol.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I would fucking wreck Layla
> 
> FUCK ING
> 
> WRRRR EEE CK


For what? Like 5 seconds?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> If Layla was a mute she would be the hottest girl ever.


I actually think her accent makes her sexier.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Skyline looks AMAZING


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Theodore Long could make a damn good heel GM.


so could JBL. smh, i miss him


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> His name is Justin King, and he's been in the WWE a while. He's just been off T.V. because of injury.


So this elusive species of referee has been named? A Justin King. Sounds powerful.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That vintage Teddy said was random as fuck. :lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I actually think her accent makes her sexier.


What, a fake New York accent?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I actually think her accent makes her sexier.


This.

Layla's accent is one of my favorite things about her.

And in other news, I hope we get a huge RAW vs. Smackdown brawl.

Haven't had one in 5 years.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh wow, linda campaign commercial. I don't care.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I actually think her accent makes her sexier.


THIS.

xEleventybillion


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

would mark for the undertaker in a smackdown shirt coming out with the whole smackdown roster


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

How many fucking times a show do we have to see these movie ads?

Fuck. Is it wrestling or Hollywood, urgh.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> so could JBL. smh, i miss him


Agreed, we need another Vince styled GM. Someone who was not only a heel, but who could kickass in the ring.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I actually think her accent makes her sexier.


Yeah me too, but i was talking about the annoying way her and mckool talk to each other


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Justify the stupidity of one show by comparing it to the stupidity of another.


I'm not. Just saying that this episode of Raw is more entertaining than the last episode of Impact.

Didn't mean for it to sound that way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh Jesus, not this shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh hear it comes


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh jesus. stand up for wwe promo


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh no. ¬_¬ Not this shit.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh no that stand up for wwe crap


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> For what? Like 5 seconds?


I'd be fine with it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeff Hardy?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jeff hardy sighting!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE BLACK BASKETBALL PLAYER


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And here... we... go.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Love how the giant PG Rating just flashed on my screen.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This is pretty much the biggest propaganda effort since the height of Nazi Germany.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Foleyfan1 said:


> Daniel Bryan terrible, and it looks like the WWE will be turning him into a comedy character. Since *he has no charisma* to get over without it. This is basically what they did with Lance Storm and even a guy like Dean Malenko in the past.


I know this is perhaps a matter of opinion but...Danielson is charismatic. He might not have your typical cocky loudmouth persona but surely he's able to channel his charisma through his presence inside the ring, people love it when he wrestles in the ring, otherwise he would not get cheered and standing ovation like every week.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

That huge TV-PG sign was to this forum like a cross is to vampires :lmao


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Loved the huge

*TV
PG*

they threw up there.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. A giant TV PG logo. That's a gigantic suck it to all the complainers on here.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THEY SHOWED JEFF HARDY?!?! OMFG.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz vs knucklehead is gonna be short. Bets? I'm guessing raw pops in and jumps him. Lest Long is wise enough to have SD! lumberjacks. I'd smirk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HERE WE GO!
Hahahhaha. 
TV PG! YAY!
I'm pumped to defend WWE NOW!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The E sure like blowing their own trumpet don't they?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you kidding me?
Geez.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I marked for Teddy coping some attitude to Matthews.

Looks like WWE finally found a use for that Investor Relations video they have on their corporate site since they are showing it now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I love how they mostly showed clips of the non-PG days.


That'll show 'em!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, why are they advertising this on WWE Television? Wouldn't they be better off advertising this on another network that doesn't air WWE???


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Panther said:


> I'm not. Just saying that this episode of Raw is more entertaining than the last episode of Impact.
> 
> Didn't mean for it to sound that way.


Spoke too soon.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

we get it, the WWE is the best thing on the planet vince

now show me what i tuned in to see, some goddamn wrestling


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WWE so proud of PG that we get a big TV-PG graphic covering the whole screen and a sermon from Cena explaining why PG is here to stay. Wrestling is lost.

Jeff Hardy on WWE TV if not for a split second!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

14.4 millions viewers a week???? Really???? 6 million females???? Really??? Where does the WWE get it numbers from?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is this suppose to prove?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

it's a sad day, the wwe are actually proud and are actually gloating the fact that they are PG,


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess linda mchamon made a phone call, lol


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

afk..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Spoke too soon.


It's dropping but it will take a lot more to get below TNA. Just saying.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i don't see the problem with this ad. i kinda like it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

"this message is approved and paid for by linda mcmahon"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Barack.....:no:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Honestly....the shit the other guy has said is really foul....i really don't mind that they do things like this. It shows that everyone of us matter. WWE does a lot of good and to watch someone bash them like they have is wrong.

plus i have been to 2 of the iraq shows and they are amazing..


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

a George Bush endorcement, oh im sure thats going to help


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh crap... is this long always?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

what's the main event?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MARIA!!! This moment got hot right there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, this is so fucking corny, and so *OBVIOUSLY* politically motivated!!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

You would think that someone, like Vince's wife or something, were running for a seat in Senate. Weird ain't it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE might be the only organization left that still proudly shows Bush Jr. speeches.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish WWE would quit jacking itself off.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Vince is cumming right now


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh good grief, enough with the PG blowjob!


----------



## Passow (Dec 28, 2005)

Vince -- this ad isn't going to get Linda into Congress. 

Time to give it up.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, I actually don't mind a little self-aggrandisement, but there's something to be said for brevity.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like how they accomplish all this and no one still wants to get caught dead in public saying they watch it still.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole said at the start of this WWE has received negative press. From who?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Good job WWE, I'm officially voting straight Democrat next month just for this.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is a bit crass, because this is only happening because of a senate race. The WWE should stay out of it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EZEKIEL IS BACK!! HELL YEAH


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What is this suppose to prove?


this is in response to Linda's opponents attacking the wwe


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this ad was created to help linda mcmahon gain votes.

Paid for by the mcmahon family.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Goddamn get on with it.

My God. :/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So wait... You guys expect them (WWE) to just stand up take shots and not try to defend themselves?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn how long is this advert.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> what's the main event?


The Miz vs The Big Show. Raw Team Captain vs SD! Team Captain.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Shawn Michaels sighting :sad:


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god damit, wow what's next. linda gonna host the show next week and promote her campaign, wouldn't suprise if it happened


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ. It keeps going.

And why fire Maria when she was such a spokesperson for the company?
Makes no sense.


This is definitely old footage that they didn't care to edit.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't mind this - I think it's a pretty nice clip and all - I just am not sure why they're airing it right now. It's basically preaching to the choir. This is a clip they need to show during other shows, like half-time of an NFL game or go nuts with your money and buy World Series promo time - half the people in Connecticut are watching that tonight anyway (Yankees fans).


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> it's a sad day, the wwe are actually proud and are actually gloating the fact that they are PG,


fpalm

And they show it again.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Linda needed a video to defend herself. There ya go, ya barren Nazi, now go lose that election so I can watch wrestling again.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah!! go after them Cole!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I swear, they should have Linda saying at the beginning "I'm Linda McMahon, and I approve this message".


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wwe doesnt need ppl standing up for it, it had its lovers and haters like everything. and side bar, i hate linda


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, let's get done with it. 
That was really long. 

I'm sure the kids don't care or understand.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Politics ftw.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

stand up for WWE?


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cole said at the start of this WWE has received negative press. From who?


a lot of people but im guessing most importantly linda's political opposition


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

they use Kevin Rudolph way too much.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

What the hell are tehy talking about? Elitist?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> What is this suppose to prove?


That they are a responsible company and that they care about their fans and do positive things for many people.


And this has absolutely nothing to do with any sort of political campaign. At all.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Stand up for WWE ? Lol, more like enable WWE's watered down product !


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince is serious about this "Stand Up for WWE" campaign.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, is RAW on tonight?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck that PG WWE shit.

Oh & can't wait till Psych returns!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cole said at the start of this WWE has received negative press. From who?


The people opposing Linda McMahon's senate bid. 

Fuck Vince for dragging his wife's political shit into my wrestling show. Seriously, FUCK YOU VINCE. I am really goddamn agitated by this.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait a minute? 78% of their viewers are over 18!! Why the fuck is this PG shit?!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> So wait... You guys expect them (WWE) to just stand up take shots and not try to defend themselves?


my thoughts as well


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

He puts his arm around cena and slowly leads him into the dark and shows him how much he loves him


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Derek said:


> That they are a responsible company and that they care about their fans and do positive things for many people.
> 
> 
> And this has absolutely nothing to do with any sort of political campaign. At all.


Funny thing is, Linda is down by seven points in the polls.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Panther said:


> It's dropping but it will take a lot more to get below TNA. Just saying.


That's true 9/10 times, but last weeks episode was pretty fantastic. Not much actual wrestling, but it had some of the most intense segments I've seen in awhile (i.e. "first of all, you can keep that bitch!" - holy shit!). Don't get me wrong though, I'm sure they can't keep it up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> stand up for WWE?


I'll sit and lay down and go to sleep on WWE.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> fpalm
> 
> And they show it again.


I dont mind that they WWE is PG, they have been for the majority of its existence. I just don't like the fact that they're bragging about being PG clearly just to help Linda's senate campaign.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"Do you smell what Barack is cookin?" yeah and it smells like shit.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Cena looks like a humpy child being taken by the shoulder by Barrett lol


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

What's up with the commercial tonight


----------



## Passow (Dec 28, 2005)

Keep the politics off of the show, Vince.

Your product sucks enough already without that garbage.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! I just realised the the wwe is the best company in the history of mankind!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I liked the video package for what it's worth (not a lot) 

Political interests ftl though


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

It's bullshit like that which make me hate politics more than I already do.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


Ezekial Jackson. Supposedly hand-picked by the Miz, introduced with little fanfare.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


Big Zeke


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

KIDS, don't choke out people with neckties and do what you see at home. Instead, channel your anger into different, more safe avenues -- be like R-Truth, and GET CRUNK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I hope Vince knows that the part of his audience that's old enough to vote isn't going to vote for Linda


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I absolutely detest politics.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Wait a minute? 78% of their viewers are over 18!! Why the fuck is this PG shit?!


because 68% of them have kids that want shirts


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, I'm getting that Star Wars game, the adverts have made me want it too much.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ownage™;8963865 said:


> I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


Big Zeke.

edit: Beaten to it 3 times.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god damnit i want that game


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Funny thing is, Linda is down by seven points in the polls.


ONLY BECAUSE OF THE ELITE MEDIA AND THEIR ELITE ELTISM!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

only way i would stand up for the wwe is if they went back to tv pg 14, until then, fuck off wwe, u screw with me, and ill screw you back even harder by voting democrat bitch


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a suspicion that the whole election thing is what has Lawler seemingly motivated again. I know he's fairly political.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


Big Zeke returned. And apparently R-Truth isn't on Team RAW anymore, or that could of been a WWE F*ck up.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Funny thing is, Linda is down by seven points in the polls.


Yeah, this is a last ditch effort.

Don't worry, folks, the election is just a few weeks away. The pain will be over soon.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I hope Vince knows that the part of hid audience that's old enough to vote isn't going to vote for Linda


I'm old enough to vote and I am voting for Linda. So that's one...


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is redic


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'll stand up for WWE but only if Linda joins my kiss my ass club.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Ok, I'm getting that Star Wars game, the adverts have made me want it too much.


I hear ya, i'm counting down the days


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

RPC said:


> I was just about to say that lol.


you act people on this board has seen a black person before lolz


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Derek said:


> ONLY BECAUSE OF THE ELITE MEDIA AND THEIR ELITE ELTISM!


ELITE POWAH SUHPREME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd love to see them defend their independent contractor bullshit in a 3 minute video package.

That would be sweet!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I missed the first hour, who's the 7th guy on team Raw?


Ezekiel Jackson. They needed a "who the fuck is him?" guy to counter Team Smackdown's Tyler Recks.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> 14.4 millions viewers a week???? Really???? 6 million females???? Really??? Where does the WWE get it numbers from?


Average of 3 million for Raw, 1.5 for SD!, God-knows-what for Superstars but I sure as hell know it don't get 10 million.

If WWE was getting 14.4 million viewers a week we wouldn't be on here bitching. As a matter of fact, WWE has NEVER averaged that much a week. Not even at it's prime in 1998-99. That is sad Vince. Using fake numbers when you don't need them.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> my thoughts as well


Mine as well. It just seems like they are bragging about the fact that they're pg.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow. Im done with this stupid shit. Screw Raw. They cant even book it to have more than 3 matches. Really? This shit is insulting, no wonder you can't get higher than 2.0 rating. Half of RAW is promos from last week. Guys wake up. Our sport is now a joke with these insulting story lines and this insulting TV show.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Imagine my face when I walked in the room and saw a big ass 'TV PG' on my 50 inch plasma


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I'm old enough to vote and I am voting for Linda. So that's one...


I guess you like it PG?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> my thoughts as well


They should have known stuff like that was gonna come up when their CEO runs for Senate. It's like they're shocked people are attacking wrestling. Like, where the fuck have they been over the past 50 years???


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Ok, I'm getting that Star Wars game, the adverts have made me want it too much.


Don't its really short and the story sucks


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

[MDB] said:


> Big Zeke returned. And apparently R-Truth isn't on Team RAW anymore, or that could of been a WWE F*ck up.


Truth is still in, he's just not at the show tonight.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCK YOU MISS DAISY


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that fuckin kid


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AIN'T NO STOPPIN' ME NOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I'd love to see them defend their independent contractor bullshit in a 3 minute video package.
> 
> That would be sweet!


Amen.

Linda isn't winning jack sh*t with all the stuff they try to sweep under the carpet.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

Holy shit! You people complain about everything. "OH, NO. TV PG SIGN." Get over it!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this kid is whats wrong with every young black man in america seriously


----------



## Passow (Dec 28, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I'd love to see them defend their independent contractor bullshit in a 3 minute video package.
> 
> That would be sweet!


Or Linda's "the minimum wage should be lowered," even though Linda doesn't know what it is and no one in my company is making it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OK how freaking old is this kid? is he a midget?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I'm old enough to vote and I am voting for Linda. So that's one...


Your politics are your business, but c'mon, aren't you remotely insulted by such blatant brainwashing efforts?

But hey, at least we're gonna vote, unlike 80% of the ungrateful people in this country.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bobb'e is the stupidest name in the history of mankind.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Flyersman67 said:


> I guess you like it PG?


If you think that the PG era is over if Linda loses the election, you're going to be pretty sad in a few weeks...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how dare these people boo him.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Get out here Riley!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

DAMN! Kid is WORKING the crowd.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao The Kid is a natural heel. Give him a contract Vince.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHY IS THIS ON 15 MINUTES BEFORE THE END OF THE SHOW!?!?!? THIS IS TIME FOR THE MAIN FUCKING EVENT


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Derek said:


> ONLY BECAUSE OF THE ELITE MEDIA AND THEIR ELITE ELTISM!


WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY SO, SOONER! LETS GET DEM DAMN MEDIA FOLKS!


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

PSP BOY!


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

could somebody just clearify for me that this is indeed a midget?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mikey2690 said:


> Wait a minute? 78% of their viewers are over 18!! Why the fuck is this PG shit?!


Exactly. They're making shit up. The same way they said that over 14 million people watch WWE programming every week and that 6 million of their viewers are girls


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this shit is all about politics, that's why i can't give a shit about it

If it was an actual honest thing, i would congratulate


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this kid again? wow, that really does look like shelton benjamin. lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> I'll stand up for WWE but only if Linda joins my kiss my ass club.


:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh no... this is no good


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex Riley... get the kid!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on kid, you were in Role Models & you were awesome. What the hell is this?!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought Gary Coleman died??


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Big Show to punch Role Models kid.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha that kid is a natural as a hell.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, they booed the shit out of that kid!

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh that little squirt trying to act all ghetto and tough it makes me lol.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> this shit is all about politics, that's why i can't give a shit about it
> 
> If it was an actual honest thing, i would congratulate


perfectly put


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Little black kid better on the mic than Perfect Jr. Oh wait he's done for. My bad.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG THE BLACK WRESTLER!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, Gary Coleman is back from the dead, and boy is he pissed!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That little guy can hold his own on the mic.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

its kinda sad when a kid does a better job than alot of other celebs that show up on raw


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

im starting to miss heel bigshow


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL @ JTG walking out next to Drew Mcintyre and his confederate kneepads


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, what the FUCK is this doing here?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Handling the crowd like a pro!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bobb'e says "I Love the Boos"


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllll is the Biiiiiitch Shoooooooooooow


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They should have known stuff like that was gonna come up when their CEO runs for Senate. It's like they're shocked people are attacking wrestling. Like, where the fuck have they been over the past 50 years???


iam sure they did, doesn't mean u don't fight against it thogh, specially when its true that the wwe dose allot of charity work , and is a family based company now


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

DFUSCMAN said:


> this ad was created to help linda mcmahon gain votes.
> 
> Paid for by the mcmahon family.


This ad was created over a year ago for WWE's corporate website and has been on there since then. But, sure, believe what you want.

People really shouldn't open their mouths when they don't know what's going on.

The WWE is getting chastised by other political opponents of Linda. Instead of focusing on the issues at hand, the candidates are busy bickering that Linda isn't fit solely because she was involved in the WWE and their previous antics. Every time she makes an appearance on a news network, she gets slammed by anchors for the wrestling industry instead of being asked about the issues in Connecticut. So WWE has decided to fire back at the criticism that they are some low-down, knuckle dragging, bottom barrel of society organization and show that they actually do a lot of good.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is Del Rio wearing anything other than a t-shirt?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Who is the kid and what language is he speaking?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Average of 3 million for Raw, 1.5 for SD!, God-knows-what for Superstars but I sure as hell know it don't get 10 million.
> 
> If WWE was getting 14.4 million viewers a week we wouldn't be on here bitching. As a matter of fact, WWE has NEVER averaged that much a week. Not even at it's prime in 1998-99. That is sad Vince. Using fake numbers when you don't need them.


That's not factoring in international viewers. Although the ad might have said US viewers, I tuned a lot of it out.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

That boy is better on the mic than half the roster. Has more charisma too.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Is McMahon gonna still show up?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> this kid is whats wrong with every young black man in america seriously


What did he do wrong? and every young black man in america? Really?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Average of 3 million for Raw, 1.5 for SD!, God-knows-what for Superstars but I sure as hell know it don't get 10 million.
> 
> If WWE was getting 14.4 million viewers a week _*we wouldn't be on here bitching*_. As a matter of fact, WWE has NEVER averaged that much a week. Not even at it's prime in 1998-99. That is sad Vince. Using fake numbers when you don't need them.


Yes, you would.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I see MVP there. How come R-truth can't come to Canada but he can?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Your politics are your business, but c'mon, aren't you remotely insulted by such blatant brainwashing efforts?
> 
> But hey, at least we're gonna vote, unlike 80% of the ungrateful people in this country.


I said earlier (and I don't blame you for not seeing it, I know it's tough to refresh and follow the Raw thread) that I didn't mind the ad, but that I thought it was just in the wrong spot. I thought it was a really nicely done promo for the WWE, but I don't know why they had to air it during Raw. 

Also, I should probably mention that my vote for Linda is more accurately a vote against Blumenthal, who I dislike with a burning passion.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL at Miz with the "just bring it" signal!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i hope these two can work a match


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

I smell a brawl coming on


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Flyersman67 said:


> Ok, what the FUCK is this doing here?


:lmao

WWE are sell outs.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WHERE'S THE MISSING LINK?!


----------



## Flyersman67 (Jul 8, 2010)

????


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it me or is Big Zeke extremely jacked now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol bout 80% of raw's roster is jobbers.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is Darren Young in there? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Is Young out there?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

can someone just clear this up for me. IS riley part of the team and part of the ppv? or just 
there since he was already with miz and would be dumb not to put a shirt on him.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Flyersman67 said:


> Ok, what the FUCK is this doing here?


:gun:


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I'm old enough to vote and I am voting for Linda. So that's *one*...


Yeah, one is right.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

with everyone out there, its sad how many jobbers they have


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

I wonder if a fight will break out between the raw and smackdown superstars


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Exactly. They're making shit up. The same way they said that over 14 million people watch WWE programming every week and that 6 million of their viewers are girls


And how are they making that number up? Did you do the math and add up all the weekly programming and reruns in the WWE universe?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Most of the people on the raw roster haven't even been on Raw in the past 3 months.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll give WWE credit for giving such strong build to Bragging Rights tonight. 

Too bad it's gotten 2 hours of a build toward a PPV that's 6 days away. Oops.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I just had another Rodney Mack attack.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

v1mattitude said:


> I wonder if a fight will break out between the raw and smackdown superstars


ok thats just crazy talk


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Oof. Regal looks fat these days.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Cole's slob-knobbing of the Miz is fucking annoying!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

over the top rope clusterfuck match


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I just had another Rodney Mack attack.


:lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> I see MVP there. How come R-truth can't come to Canada but he can?


because they both didnt get charged for the same thing? different rules in different states apply im certain


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Crowd is happy to see a Battle Royal.

Show is still going to win.


----------



## Georgiboy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gotta love Teddy!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im sorry, i really like the Miz but i just cant take him seriously as a main event wrestler....and def not as the captain of team Raw


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hell yeah

Ring full of people!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Is Young out there?


Can't see him.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omfg santino has a chance to break his over the top rope battle royal time!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...the match is over? Since when can Teddy Long make rules on Raw?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like Randy is going to get RAPED by Cena and Wade.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome a RAW vs. Smackdown Battle Royal

I wonder if Show will turn on his team this Sunday like he has done in the past.

Remember in RAW & Smackdown vs. ECW back in 2006. Big Show turned on RAW and joined ECW
Bragging Rights last year. Big Show turns on his team to make Smackdown win.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Alex Riley to eliminate 6..no 7 Raw superstars


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone else smell something Nexus happening soon? If you recall the Bragging Rights promo had the Nexus "N" in it, and earlier tonight, Barrett told Cena not to leave because they still had things to do. 

Is this when Nexus officially enters the Bragging Rights fray, or is too late for that?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

GROUND WAR


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hammertron said:


> can someone just clear this up for me. IS riley part of the team and part of the ppv? or just
> there since he was already with miz and would be dumb not to put a shirt on him.


Riley is NOT part of Team RAW or the PPV. He's Miz's lackey and a memeber of the RAW roster, so he needs a RAW shirt since Miz is wearing one too.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm at the lack of Darren Young, plus he's gonna be on Superstars again...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TripleG said:


> So...the match is over? Since when can Teddy Long make rules on Raw?


Since Teddy hacked the RAW GM.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

TripleG said:


> So...the match is over? Since when can Teddy Long make rules on Raw?


Since he abducted the Raw general manager, lol.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So...the match is over? Since when can Teddy Long make rules on Raw?


 Ever since WWE has never keeps up with continuity.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> Alex Riley to eliminate 6..no 7 Raw superstars


Are there that many black wrestlers in the ring right now?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TripleG said:


> So...the match is over? Since when can Teddy Long make rules on Raw?


he took over RAW by closing the laptop and taking it with em.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Anyone else smell something Nexus happening soon? If you recall the Bragging Rights promo had the Nexus "N" in it, and earlier tonight, Barrett told Cena not to leave because they still had things to do.
> 
> Is this when Nexus officially enters the Bragging Rights fray, or is too late for that?


I think they are planning to do something to Randy.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> Alex Riley to eliminate 6..no 7 Raw superstars


Poor Ezekiel:no:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They could have braided Darren Young's hair and had him stand in for the Zookeeper at least, FFS!


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

its like a blast of hydration


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow i just noticed the linda mcmahon advertisements on this site


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Stand Up!









Its time to get crunk!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this will be a big clusterfuck of a battle royal


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a sinking feeling that Reks is gonna win this thing.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

ADR FTW.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> this will be a big clusterfuck of a battle royal


someone's gonna get hurt


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Primo is going to win this


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

quit chucking my wood you little furry bastards!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Battle Royal will be a clusterfuck, but probably more entertaining than Miz and Show would have been.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

thisgamewelose said:


> And how are they making that number up? Did you do the math and add up all the weekly programming and reruns in the WWE universe?


Ok smart ass, tell me where all of these viewers coming from when their highest rated show gets just over 4 million a week.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Striker said:


> They could have braided Darren Young's hair and had him stand in for the Zookeeper at least, FFS!


dont forget to darken the skin too!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> because they both didnt get charged for the same thing? different rules in different states apply im certain


Nope, Truth did 18 months for drugs and MVP did 9 years for Armed Robbery. I guess it's different on a case by case basis.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHERE'S FLAIR?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm calling it Riley will attack a member of Team Raw. Yep.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That was a good showing from JTG


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JTG and a Uso gone first. 

I'm just pumped for some Big Zeke!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cody's beating up Ted, yet no one points it out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Calling Big Show to win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

in b4 some TNA mark complains about them wearing shirts??


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It was Alex Riley King.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn when did Big Zeke come back?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF is Hornswoggle doing?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Hornswoggle says Vintage.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> I'm calling it Riley will attack a member of Team Raw. Yep.


and there will be 5 pages of everyone saying "omg did Riley attack xxxxxx"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOLOL COLE.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus Chris @ Kaval kicking the shit out of Regal!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I would mark if Swaggle started talking normal on the air


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cole getting manhandled by hornswoggle lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao @ Cole calling for security off mic!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

is that beavis and butthead on commentary?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hornswaggle: "HAHAHAH! HHHAHAHAHAHAH!"

And yet he's still better than Cole.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Hornswoggle is actually an improvement over Cole.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ MVP's reaction to gettin eliminated


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

oh good god...Little Bastard on commentary...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow, Hornswoggle is hilarious!


[/sarcasm]


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

gRAPE.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought Horneswaggle's gimmick allowed him to talk?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Where the fuck is Punk?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this Hornswoggle cant talk shit is ridiculous he's a fucking man not a creature ths is retarded even for 10 year olds.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now we have Hornswoggle on commentary. 

I'll just say it right now: Anything good that happens on this show is because of the in ring talents & is completely in spite of the WWE creative.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, the midget is on commentary. That fucking bastard.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

it sounds like hornswoggle is raping michael cole.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hornswoggle's raping cole.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rabies! lmao man sometimes cole is rlly on


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol @ cole, rabies,


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Primo lasting this long is awesome.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

hornswoggle making those noises behind the desk, :lmao wtf


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did anyone see that Zeke/Cody Rhodes botch?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Barbarian to win.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

did punk forget he was on raw? he just "alex riley'd" koslov


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

we lost Finaly, but have to endure this stupid midget for eternity.....sometimes WWE really pisses me off


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


its looking pretty good right now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Now we have Hornswoggle on commentary.
> 
> I'll just say it right now: Anything good that happens on this show is because of the in ring talents & is completely in spite of the WWE creative.


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> I thought Horneswaggle's gimmick allowed him to talk?


No, Teddy Long has been trying to get people to teach him english, he doesn't want to long, and then silly antics ensue.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Horneswaggle sounds like he is stoned.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Hornswaggle: "HAHAHAH! HHHAHAHAHAHAH!"
> 
> And yet he's still better than Cole.



And Cole says Horny is better than Striker :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swaggle owning the Coleminers


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Where The Fuck Is Yoshi Tatsu!!!!


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Ok smart ass, tell me where all of these viewers coming from when their highest rated show gets just over 4 million a week.


I don't have the numbers and I don't plan on doing the research. However, if a statement like that is going to be made, the facts should be presented. To say WWE is lying without any facts is just dumb.

EDIT: on march 9th, raw got 5 million just the first airing of Raw. Is it really impossible?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WE WANT BRET WE WANT BRET!!! lol.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Were these shirts like really, really cheap or something? They're all ripping instantly.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW LMFAO, fans chanting for bret in the main event, that's freaking nuts, fans are going to leave pissed tonight, no bret, they should just riot


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

daniel bryan and cm punk working together is fucking awesome


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I love how they treat him as a kid... *HE HAS A DAMN BEARD, DON'T YOU SEE IT*?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"WE WANT BRET!"

Security guy goes down and tells the guy something, lol.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mysterio is contractually obligated to win every match he's in

He'll eliminate Zeke , Sheamus and Show 1 by 1


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

GO PUT ON YOUR SHIRLEY TEMPLE WIG!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ezekiel vs kofi?

Stop this black on black violence wwe! :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where is Kaval? What a clusterfuck?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRB putting on my Shirley Temple wig.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Seriously, where is Punk? am I going blind or is he actually NOT there? :S


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Listening to the leprechaun is painful


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

it just sounded like hornswoggle had an orgasm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hornswoggle sounds like he is playing with him himself


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Were these shirts like really, really cheap or something? They're all ripping instantly.


You're forgetting how strong these guys are.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah, Swagger using the ankle lock?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh god Edge eliminated Swagger. oh lawd!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Swaggger!!! Haha!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swagger >>>> EDGE


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Miz just sneaked out of the ring lulz.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Eliminate Bryan NOW!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Kofi can never get both his legs over the ropes anymore to do that punch monkey flip combo.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Zeke is fucking awesome!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Zeke eliminating Rey? Big push coming?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol miz is pulling a lawler


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Listening to the leprechaun is painful


i muted the tv long ago


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BIG ZEKE ELIMINATED 3 PEOPLE! Including Mysterio!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

FLAW said:


> it just sounded like hornswoggle had an orgasm


:lmao :lmao :lmao

he sounds like he was raping cole the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't even realise Bryan was there.

Zeke killing everyone.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

whats with morrison eliminating himself? sheesh


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

zeke and sheamus make a sweet team


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Big Zeke is fucking awesome!


co-sign


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ede didn't went over the top rope..


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lawl fuck big show


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is Miz still in this match?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Was Miz hiding at ringside?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I want Sheamus and Zeke to from a tag team

Ebony and Ivory


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ON THIS DAY!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

fucking swerve


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn they just totally buried all of raw tonight why?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF is that horrible song?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was expecting Edge's music and got possibly the gayest song ever :lmao


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

did swagger put the ankle lock on edge as a trick?!?!

smackdown is on the same page!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

To think Edge & Show used to fight over who would fuck Vickie.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Smackdowns theme song :cuss:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I CAN.NOT stand this song!
They should have used Fozzy "Enemy" if they needed an enemy song.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Show injured his man boob.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooo this means Raw wins on Sunday?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Elimination match! Why were ppl saying it was just one fall, I was worried but now Im def getting the ppv


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

See that little look by Otunga?


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

wtf with Big Show dominating Zeke? Their like the same size. It's not realistic in the slightest. In fact, IRL Zeke would probably win and soundly at that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where is Vince?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

raise his hand cena


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

did morrison eliminate himself again? :sad:


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Punk already getting overlooked.

He needs to start kissing some ass backstage. That gungho bullshit doesn't work in 2010.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

What a weird ending...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was lame...very lame..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wade is so evil! wait that's it?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Such a great ending scene there with Wade & Cena.

A+

Good night guys.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

why don't these ass clowns just turn on barret already, one of, if not the worst raw this year


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

That it? WTF!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And OWNED again!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why are'nt Nexus in more matches ? it's been Barrett and co. since their formation.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hmmm, teasing more dissension with Otunga in that segment?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

lol @ rehearsals 

i also couldnt give a shit about Otunga.

god awful raw tonight and i liked last weeks...


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Lame ending. This Nexus angle is doomed to slowly get worse till something big happens again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

what a stupid way to end the show


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> soooo this means Raw wins on Sunday?


basically.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I was expecting Edge's music and got possibly the gayest song ever :lmao


Dude I can't give you anymore rep. Haha. 
I was thinking the exact same thing, already playing Edges song in my head before it started then that song came on.

They really should have had the two join Nexus. 
Gosh I don't want the group to end after SS.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Otunga was not best pleased at the end there.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Cena not being able to do anything against Wade:


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> See that little look by Otunga?


What look? I was focused on Wade.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

besides the Cena/Nexus angle, raw is ass


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

meh ... slightly below average - average Raw

Didn't hate it , but easily forgettable


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

otunga might have played that like he was seething on the inside. then again we may be giving him to much credit to pull such ideas with a look.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Not a great show. I wanted someone to kick the shit out of Hornswoggle during the main event.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*"Suck my cock, Cena... Go on... do it, or you'll be fired..."*

*sadface little boy Cena begrudgingly gets on his knees*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ug, battle royal was such a clusterf. MEh show, commercial heavy but what are you gonna do? Pseudo-Nexus didn't look that good, but they were supposed to lose. JoMo and ADR are retarded.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> otunga might have played that like he was seething on the inside. then again we may be giving him to much credit to pull such ideas with a look.


I have really got to watch that scene again because I missed it.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Wait..thats it!? Didn't barrett say he wasnt finished with Cena and orton?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> *"Suck my cock, Cena... Go on... do it, or you'll be fired..."*
> 
> *sadface little boy Cena begrudgingly gets on his knees*


Cue a giant flashing TV PG sign as Ravishing Rick Rude's music plays.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

nate_h said:


> Wait..thats it!? Didn't barrett say he wasnt finished with Cena and orton?


He was probably just alluding to their match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So that was Nexus' surprise for the end of the show? 

Wade Barrett: King of the Petty. 

This Raw was bad. It was a perfect example of all my problems with the WWE. Its not the wrestlers. They are not the problem (well for the most part), but the show is just presented in such a juvenile way, that it just comes across as insulting. We have a Leprechaun who can't speak English doing commentary & parading around like crazy, throwing confetti on somebody being shown as a sign of really sticking it to somebody, characters using insults that I don't think anybody over the age of 10 would use, a laptop that makes no noise I've ever heard a computer make somehow being the only link of communication for the guy who runs the show, the main event of the show being changed for some reason by a guy who shouldn't have any control over the show. 

Whatever good was on the show (the Nexus beatdown on Orton was pretty good) was undone by the shitty presentation & execution that usually liters WWE Programming.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> He was probably just alluding to their match.


Maybe find out on Friday, he was advertised as showing up.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Cue a giant flashing TV PG sign as Ravishing Rick Rude's music plays.


LOL!... or it just cuts off all of a sudden and we just see 









with silence for like 12 minutes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i gotta say tonights RAW was absolute shit barring nexus segments, compared to last weeks RAW which was amazing. then again it's probably because smackdown infested RAW with hornswoggle.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ive seen worse raws

the opening segment was good, nexus was good as always, Husky harris is fun to watch in the ring, I like the Daniel bryan Dolph Ziggler angle, every thing else was kinda meh


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Also, was it just me or did anyone else distinctly hear Teddy call Hornswoggle "Horny" in the backstage segment. Mind you I'm just immature.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

♠Chip♠;8964263 said:


> Maybe find out on Friday, he was advertised as showing up.


Ughh, the Nexuses beatdowns are getting so stale now.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8964277 said:


> Also, was it just me or did anyone else distinctly hear Teddy call Hornswoggle "Horny" in the backstage segment. Mind you I'm just immature.


He always call him that way on SD


----------



## seiphil (Oct 10, 2010)

Stopped watching WWE about a year ago because of all this PG shite and decided to give it a go again today..

Well its still shite and ads every ten minutes does not help at all.

It was actually an endurance test watching that.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Well that show sucked. It was a clusterfuck mess. The Barrett/Cena/Orton stuff was brilliant and so was the opening Bragging Rights promo, but the rest of the show was pretty awful. I just have no interest in seeing Battle Royals outside the Royal Rumble. They always just look so lazily booked. 

I always dread them having the entire WWE roster on the show, because for some reason the writers decide to cram everyone onto the show and accompany it with stupid segments.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> LOL!... or it just cuts off all of a sudden and we just see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CENA*: "Is that a Linda McMahon US Senate 2010 campaign button in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?"
*Barrett*: "Actually, it is a Linda McMahon US Senate 2010 campaign button. And I can't see you."


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> *"Suck my cock, Cena... Go on... do it, or you'll be fired..."*
> 
> *sadface little boy Cena begrudgingly gets on his knees*


Vintage!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

That was the big ending cena raising barrets hand really.....wow.....!?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8964277 said:


> Also, was it just me or did anyone else distinctly hear Teddy call Hornswoggle "Horny" in the backstage segment. Mind you I'm just immature.


a lot of wrestlers call him that lol


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

SatanX said:


> He always call him that way on SD


Must have just been my immature side shining through then . It comes out now and again when Someone calls a midget dressed as a viking horny.


----------



## dan7743436 (Oct 19, 2010)

if there's not a cm punk promo by next week's raw i quit watching raw. it's as simple as that.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

dan7743436 said:


> if there's not a cm punk promo by next week's raw i quit watching raw. it's as simple as that.


Please don't go! your first post shows your worthiness


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

No Bret


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

aww the calgary crowd didn't get bret


----------



## dan7743436 (Oct 19, 2010)

i'm damn serious. i like wade barrett as much as the next guy but its just not enough


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

The fans were screaming for Bret all night.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

cmon danny


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

dan7743436 said:


> if there's not a cm punk promo by next week's raw i quit watching raw. it's as simple as that.


Please dont go! please don't go! *wipes away tears*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

raw just seemed really weird because smackdown came and it was a total mess. im excited for bragging rights.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What a boring show. No intensity at all in the segments...not one fun match...TNA offers the fans a way better product right now.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> What a boring show. No intensity at all in the segments...not one fun match...*TNA offers the fans a way better product right now*.


what have you done


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

No Vinnie


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> What a boring show. No intensity at all in the segments...not one fun match...*TNA offers the fans a way better product right now.*


LOL nice joke


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> What a boring show. No intensity at all in the segments...not one fun match...*TNA offers the fans a way better product right now.*



Tie me and throw me into any river... :gun:


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> what have you done


ATLEAST TNA is offering somekind of interesting storylines with some surprises. WWE as been offering the same crap for three years now.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> ATLEAST TNA is offering somekind of interesting storylines with some surprises. WWE as been offering the same crap for three years now.


interestig my ass. the nexus storylines better than anything TNA has ever put out.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> What a boring show. No intensity at all in the segments...not one fun match...*TNA offers the fans a way better product right now*.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> interestig my ass. the nexus storylines better than anything TNA has ever put out.


Who the fuck cares about Nexus beside all of you marks. If Nexus was that "cool"...Raw would do way better in the ratings than just 2.9.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fact alert: a nice touch to the Daniel Bryan "If I can be serious for a minute" reference is that Ziggler was trained by Lance Storm.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> interestig my ass. the nexus storylines better than anything TNA has ever put out.


Nexus is boring garbage.

"raise my hand"

so exciting! can't wait to spend $40 on that ppv.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Nexus is boring garbage.
> 
> "raise my hand"
> 
> so exciting! can't wait to spend $40 on that ppv.


that was funny

Cena playign for the bad guys is Exciting, Beating the shit out of the world champ and making cena help is exciting

You know whats not exciting, Jeffy's heel turn, nether are the old men's club , and all the other shit TNA turns out every week

also LOL jersey shore


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

perro said:


> that was funny
> 
> Cena playign for the bad guys is Exciting, Beating the shit out of the world champ and making cena help is exciting
> 
> ...


LOL Hornswoggle...LOL the segment with Vickie Guerrero with the Divas...LOL Goldust in 2010...LOL CM Punk burried on RAW...LOL only the marks liking that Nexus crap.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Hate to say it but one thing TNA has over RAW is dominate heel stables. Nexus is whack, filled with rookies and do the same thing every show. Fortune and "They">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nexus.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*








"Hi! I'm a grenade.

Is this the RAW thread? 

You know what I have to contribute? TNA is awesome. 

Discuss.​*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Hate to say it but one thing TNA has over RAW is dominate heel stables. Nexus is whack, filled with rookies and do the same thing every show. Fortune and "They">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nexus.


Get the Fuck out of here with your poormans four horsemen


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Who the fuck cares about Nexus beside all of you marks. If Nexus was that "cool"...Raw would do way better in the ratings than just 2.9.


yeah, they got a 2.9 against the favre/jets game which is pretty fucking impressive. and they got a 3.3 last week. i guarantee TNA would get no higher than a 1.3 if they went against that jets game.



Tony316 said:


> LOL Hornswoggle...LOL the segment with Vickie Guerrero with the Divas...LOL Goldust in 2010...LOL CM Punk burried on RAW...LOL only the marks liking that Nexus crap.


goldust is fucking awesome, that segment had daniel bryan make ziggler tap out, cm punk getting buried? he's only been on the show for two weeks and he started it off by taking out evan bourne.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Is it really that hard for people around here to actually be"WRESTLING FANS"??,Enough with the f'n mark shit!.....Every damn wrestling company(life in general)has there own pros&cons!.....Why must there be only1/top#1 company in the whole world??.

When you watch crime shows do you think"Law&Order is the best,F*k the rest!"??,OR in videogames in genres do you go"Halo is the best!,F*k Gears or Resistance"???OR in super hero movies do you think"Batman is the best,f*k the rest!(Batman is my all-time top fav.comic character But I still love all comics)?????.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can wwe be any more ridiculous? This whole episode of raw was just one giant, massive fail.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i was hoping that they would try to turn cena into liking being in nexus, instead they are trying their best to piss him off until he turns on them. kind of sucks.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Team Smackdown FTW!,Although they will likely end up losing at the ppv since they won last year and won this battle royal before the ppv!.


----------



## krug16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well the Calgary fans kind of got Bret, he came out and stood ringside for the Dark Match main event, Orton/Sheamus/Barrett. After the match he and Orton took out Nexus, and Gabriel ended up in the Sharpshooter, followed by the Hitman slowly making his way around the ring shaking hands. No Promo from Bret though, a lot of people were pissed.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Fact alert: a nice touch to the Daniel Bryan "If I can be serious for a minute" reference is that Ziggler was trained by Lance Storm.


Yeah I just noticed that.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

krug16 said:


> Well the Calgary fans kind of got Bret, he came out and stood ringside for the Dark Match main event, Orton/Sheamus/Barrett. After the match he and Orton took out Nexus, and Gabriel ended up in the Sharpshooter, followed by the Hitman slowly making his way around the ring shaking hands. No Promo from Bret though, a lot of people were pissed.


It's strange that he wouldn't have just come out with the Hart Dynasty earlier on Raw. 

Anyway, it was a decent Raw. I really can't bitch about the storyline between Cena and Nexus. It's probably the most interesting storyline I've seen in the past couple of years. 

When Cena had Randy Orton up for the Attitude Adjustment, I marked. I love how the audience boo'ed the hell out him, too. You can really tell that the WWE is testing the waters for a possible heel run in the future.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

RAW sucked so damn bad. It is truly made for the under 15 crowd.

The lame opening sequence between RAW vs SMACKDOWN. Wow so much pride there, NOT! Nobody cares. These morons couldn't even play "team" when they were being invaded by an "outside force" NEXUS attacking the WWE UNIVERSE. Now they are together for no reason. LOL.

John Cena will not get fired. He will continuing do this crap for now. So damn predictable its time to change the channel. Can this be any more designed for the kids going "DON'T DO IT! - OH POOR CENA!". YAWN.

I wonder what other shows are on the disney network.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

krug16 said:


> Well the Calgary fans kind of got Bret, he came out and stood ringside for the Dark Match main event, Orton/Sheamus/Barrett. After the match he and Orton took out Nexus, and Gabriel ended up in the Sharpshooter, followed by the Hitman slowly making his way around the ring shaking hands. No Promo from Bret though, a lot of people were pissed.


Yeah, but we at home got a 38 minute "Stand up for WWE" commercial. Jealous much?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

as99;8964881
John Cena will not get fired. He will continuing do this crap for now. So damn predictable its time to change the channel. Can this be any more designed for the kids going "DON'T DO IT! - OH POOR CENA!". YAWN.
.[/QUOTE said:


> so if Cena fights back its predictable ,and if he doesn't fight back its predictable?
> 
> 
> Dood just cant win with some people :no:


----------



## krug16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Yeah, but we at home got a 38 minute "Stand up for WWE" commercial. Jealous much?


We got that too, on the Tron.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought it was a pretty awful show, one of the worst Raws I can remember in a long time. It didn't help that the crowd wasn't interested in what has happening and just wanted to see Bret Hart. Not using Bret on TV was just fucking stupid, if they'd have used him 3/4 times in an angle that went on throughout the show then crowd would've been so much hotter and everything else would've got a better reaction.

They need to stop with those videos that are just on the show for the benefit of Linda McMahon's political career, this is a wrestling show; nobody cares. WWE do so much great stuff for charities and they deserve recoginiton for that but when you start bringing it up on your own show every half hour you really cheapen it and make it seem like you only do it for some good publicity.

The only thing I really liked on the show was the continuation of the Barrett/Cena feud, which I thought was done excellently again. I really hope they don't fuck this angle up because on shows like this it's the only thing thats keeping me watching.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I still can't believe that this show was in Calgary of all places in Canada and there was no sign of Bret Hart at all. The fans deserve to see him on TV. Unless Bret made an appearance after the show it would still be nice to see him on TV. This episode of RAW was okay only and it could've been better.


----------



## TheBrahmaBull (Jun 27, 2008)

I really enjoyed the show except for the fact that the people in my town are drunk fucks who wouldnt stfu... we want bret chants no no we dont i am glad they didnt put him on tv from now on its off to edmonton for smackdown....Benoit chants cant be soo bad?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The end of the battle royal was good with Edge coming back in, but that shit with Hornywas stupid! And Green Day playing after the match seemed so out of place it made me cringe! 

I thought overall this was a pretty bad go home show. Some good segments, though.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

First of all, these TNA marks seriously need to GTFO. Go have fun with your 6 whole minutes of wrestling on the pathetic excuse for a _wrestling_ show that is known as TNA.

Anyway...

OK Raw. Kinda skipped through a little of it. But, here's some points I took...

-Was kinda shocked to see Big Zeke on the team, but I like it. Something new.

-Dynasty breakup confuses me. I totally figured DH would be the heel. But, the looks Tyson gave insinuated he's gonna go heel.

-Still happy to see Goldust getting a push of some sort. He's still in shape and can still go.

-Skipped the black midget segment. The only reason I call him that is that there's a white one too.

-Cena/Orton vs McGillicutty/Harris was good. Still think both the latter are quite good in the ring.

-Why havent they updated Barrett's SVR model in the Bragging Rights graphics? Looks retarded.

-The whole Cena being reluctant to FU Orton is pretty awesome. Even though he didn't do it, this is what I was hoping Nexus would have him do.

-Bryan/Ziggler's gonna be good. And I kinda marked at the Storm reference.

-Glad to see Nattie still picking up wins. Hope she finally goes over for the title Sunday.

-Skipped the white midget segment. But, while I was skipping, I heard Teddy call him Horny, which made me lol.

-Skipped the black midget again.

-I'm always for Battle Royals. This one didn't disappoint IMO. The only thing was that I muted it cause of the white midget. Seriously, who wouldn't. Then I proceeded to call the match myself.

Overall, OK Raw. Glad to say I went live to one of the better Raws in a while last week.


----------



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

chronoxiong said:


> I still can't believe that this show was in Calgary of all places in Canada and there was no sign of Bret Hart at all. The fans deserve to see him on TV. Unless Bret made an appearance after the show it would still be nice to see him on TV. This episode of RAW was okay only and it could've been better.


Yeah he came on after the show, it was pretty neat to see him.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Urkle*



krug16 said:


> We got that too, on the Tron.


Double win for you, Sir! 

And as an homage to one of my favorite threads ever of the last 2 days:










Grape Ape! ;~'


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

and his opponent...

...

...

...

...










He seemed pretty pissed haha


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

perro said:


> so if Cena fights back its predictable ,and if he doesn't fight back its predictable?
> 
> 
> Dood just cant win with some people :no:


Maybe I wasn't clear, I'm saying he isn't going to fight back and as this angle will continue.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I swear I heard them say that the big 14 man tag match this Sunday will be an elimination match on Raw last night.

Can anyone else confirm that ?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I heard it too, and seeing as last years SD! vs RAW match wasn't elimination it makes you wonder if they're cooking something up booking wise.


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

nexus guys are really bad because john cena is there


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WTF was that Dolph-Bryan segment, seriously I was so confused. They have a match OK, however why on earth did 5 divas come out and throw glitter over Vickie and then have Bryan dance with them :s... Are these ladies trying to be 2010's PG version of PMS or something?

If they were gonna use them, they should've had them arrive when Maryse was chasing Aksana.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Chucking glitter on Vickie I did not get (and seriously, glitter? That will take _ages_ to wash out..) but as for the whole thing with Bryan - eh, chicks love nerds more than anything these days, and after hearing his _"I'm not a ladies man"_ chatter, I'm sure they just wanted to come out and ride his valkyrie.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't really expect this to be an amazing show, they had to hype up the PPV so they needed the SD! crew to "invade". Still the stuff between Barrett and Cena was gold.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Who in the hell was the little black kid??


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Who in the hell was the little black kid??


Some person from Role Models i think.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

-SAW- said:


> First of all, these TNA marks seriously need to GTFO. Go have fun with your 6 whole minutes of wrestling on the pathetic excuse for a _wrestling_ show that is known as TNA.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


What does TNA has to do in the RAW section? So because people disliked Raw, they are TNA Marks? Then you wonder why the TNA section mentions WWE when the opposite happens here.

The only good segment of yesterday's Raw was Barrett/Cena, Ziggler/Bryan started good then it went downhill once the divas came.

Battle Royal was fine, though

and lulz at Vince pulling a Dixie Carter.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan's lolworthy dance alone makes this episode 10/10.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Gail Kim botches bucket throws, and people wonder how she doesn't get on TV.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

just watched the whole sohw, but it wassn;t very good.

*Good things:*
- Wade Barrett
He's a damn good heel. His mic work is better every week and he will stay in the main event for a long time. 
- Goldust
Gotta love his finisher. The guy is in great shape and gets a nice little program. 
- Ziggler / Daniel Bryan
I'm looking forward to this match on PPV. Could be the match of the night.

*Bad things*
- Bragging Rights rivaly
It just issn;t that important. To random. 
- Divas match
Who cares about Natalya winning a squash match, and her feud with Laycool?
- Hornswoggle on commentary during the main event
Just horrible.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Gail Kim botches bucket throws, and people wonder how she doesn't get on TV.


WWE's annual spring cleaning in 2011, i await her release.......:no:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-that diva/vickie/bryan segment was wrestlecrap. LOL at Gail Kim's stupid botch. 
-what was with the autofellating segment
-umm why was vladimir kozlov beating up his own teammate (cm punk)? It's like Alex Riley's botch all over again.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

The whole Bragging Rights build up is totally unconvincing. Del Rio and Mysterio not kicking the crap out of each other? Makes no sense. 

Goldust continues to look awesome but the feud needs to wind up to a conclusion as it is going nowhere right now.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great RAW and good buildup to BR. Team Blue wins on RAW, yeah!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Optikk said:


> -*that diva/bryan segment* was Too Cool


Fixed and Daniel Bryan should be a part of Too Cool

Daniel Bryan Too Cool Dance

Also It goes well with any dance song.










Austin Powers Intro
3 Count Theme
Lance Storm Party Theme
Scotty Too Hotty Turn it Up Theme
Stewie's Sexy Party Music
Basically dance theme

*It's Monday Night Fever! Catch It, Or It Will Kick Your F**king Head In*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Big Zeke imo.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Who else marked when Daniel Bryan said, "If I could be serious for a minute?" especially in Calgary?


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Who else marked when Daniel Bryan said, "If I could be serious for a minute?" especially in Calgary?


How could you not. I got chills when he said that


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Um... well, this weeks RAW made up for last week's awesome RAW. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was alright. Not an awful show like some people have been saying but not a great one either. 

I loved the Cena/Barrett stuff again, Barrett is such a good heel that you can't help but want to see Cena kick his ass. The Orton attack and the water stuff were really good ways to develop the angle. 

The main reason I didn't particularly care that much about it was it focused on the Bragging Rights match. I understand that they needed to focus most of the show on the Bragging Rights match to create some interest in it so I've got no problem with that, even if there really is no reason to care about it, especially when you've got guys fighting for the brands that have barely been there.

Looking forward to Ziggler/Bryan too and while the Bryan stuff was ridiculous, I couldn't help but laugh at the dance. Don't know why Bret didn't show up either. Oh and please, never have Hornswoggle on commentary again...


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Daniel Bryan dancing, Hornswoggle on commentary in a viking hat with braveheart facepaint, Humiliation by glitter after getting a bucket thrown at you, Santino, short matches and limited skilled wrestlers/movesets

I wonder if vince will ever look back and think "oh yeah those are just some of the reason why nobody in the real world ever took my company seriously, not the lack of celebrity endorsements or people "standing up for WWE", how did i miss this?"


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

what's the name of the song when Daniel started to dance wif divas?


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

Raw was not bad, but not exceptionally good also. The ones a few weeks before were quite better.

Daniel Bryan dancing >>>>>>>>>> the rest of the show :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I honestly thought RAW was pretty crap.

I didn't like the opening segment. Both Miz and Show were alright on the mic but it doesn't make sense. I hate how, since RAW/Smackdown haven't be 'at war' for the entirity of the year, they try to squash the feud into one single show and make it out like there's this massive feud, which in actual fact doesn't even exist. So yeh, can't say Miz/Show gave me an insentive to see the main event either...

The battle royal was...a bit boring. Hornswaggle on commentary took away from it too, as you couldn't even concentrate on it, apaprently neither could the commentators because they missed loads of stuff. 

Bryan/Ziggler promo bit was pretty good, although the cringeowrthy dancing after it was horrendous. The Cena/Nexus stuff was the only really great part of the show imo. Overall it was boring to me. The previous two weeks were great though.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

highlights from this weeks raw: the kid from rolemodels,michael cole,zeke returning and wade throwing water in cenas face.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

First time ive watched it in ages i have a few questions 

How long has cena been in nexus?
How long does he have to be nexus?
Whats is with the mystery gm?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] dancing getting praised. It's a form of a burial. Smarten up.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

hornswoggle sounded like he was raping micheal cole.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I liked the fans booing whoever that annoying little guest host was. I marked.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I liked how that annoying little guest host has better mic presence than Ted Dibiase, Sheamus, Drew Mac, and 80% of the whole damn company sadly.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Jordo said:


> First time ive watched it in ages i have a few questions
> 
> How long has cena been in nexus?
> How long does he have to be nexus?
> Whats is with the mystery gm?


A few weeks since losing at HIAC

There isn't a time limit on it.

It's exactly what it says on the tin. The GM is a mystery and uses a laptop to get his point across. In all honesty there probably isn't a GM in mind and they're still trying to find someone for the roll.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

idontfeardeath said:


> A few weeks since losing at HIAC
> 
> There isn't a time limit on it.
> 
> It's exactly what it says on the tin. The GM is a mystery and uses a laptop to get his point across. In all honesty there probably isn't a GM in mind and they're still trying to find someone for the roll.


Ah right thanks for your time rep +


----------

